# PlayStation: Sonys Fehlen auf den Messen ist unübersehbar



## Carlo Siebenhuener (28. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PlayStation: Sonys Fehlen auf den Messen ist unübersehbar* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *PlayStation: Sonys Fehlen auf den Messen ist unübersehbar*


----------



## PhalasSP (28. August 2021)

"Schaut man sich die geschätzten Verkaufszahlen an, liegt die PS5 aktuell bei 10 Millionen verkauften Stück und die Xbox Series bei 6,5 Millionen. Die Xbox hat also an Beliebtheit aufgeholt und den Abstand verkleinert - mit Sonys ungewollter Hilfe durch Abwesenheit."

Ich finde die Verkaufszahlen sind aussage los. 
Die XBox Series X ist weltweit genau so ausverkauft wie die PS5.
Und jedes neue Kontingent ist in 1min ausverkauft.
Das einzige was man daraus folgern kann ist, das Sony mehr PS5 herstellen konnte als MS XBox Series X, denn die S hat nur eine geringe Nachfrage alle warten auf die X.
Und wäre sie permanent verfügbar wäre die neue XBox schon lange über 10mio, ist sie aber nicht.
Ein Vergleich ist deswegen belanglos solange beide Konsolen nicht mehrere Monate am Stück lieferbar sind...


----------



## Desotho (28. August 2021)

Ob es bei dem Teaserbild Hintergedanken gab?


----------



## Phone (28. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> "Schaut man sich die geschätzten Verkaufszahlen an, liegt die PS5 aktuell bei 10 Millionen verkauften Stück und die Xbox Series bei 6,5 Millionen. Die Xbox hat also an Beliebtheit aufgeholt und den Abstand verkleinert - mit Sonys ungewollter Hilfe durch Abwesenheit."
> 
> Ich finde die Verkaufszahlen sind aussage los.
> Die XBox Series X ist weltweit genau so ausverkauft wie die PS5.
> ...


Dann sollte man sich fragen warum MS nicht in die Produktion investiert...Wird ja immer mit den unendlichen Geldmengen argumentiert, egal bei welchem Thema.
Ich sag es dir...weil sie überhaupt nicht daran interessiert sind mehr zu produzieren.

Die Abwesenheit von Sony bei solchen Events bringt nur eines mit sich...Langeweile weil es gegenseitig keine Konkurrenz gibt, es gibt keinen Grund etwas "richtig" geiles zu zeigen...Egal auf welcher Seite weil es keinen Kampf um die Zuschauer und Schlagzeilen gibt.

Auf der einen Seite ist die Kommunikation seitens Sony für die Fans maximal schlecht, auf der anderen Seite...Wer will so eine extrem schlechten Gamescom auftritt wie MS...Da kann man Farbe beim trocknen zusehen und es ist spannender.
Hätten sie sich sparen können!
E3 war gut genug, kurz danach so eine langweilige Show hinlegen ist auch nicht viel besser als nichts zu machen.


----------



## schokoeis (28. August 2021)

Desotho schrieb:


> Ob es bei dem Teaserbild Hintergedanken gab?


Ok bin ich doch nicht allein


----------



## PhalasSP (28. August 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Dann sollte man sich fragen warum MS nicht in die Produktion investiert...Wird ja immer mit den unendlichen Geldmengen argumentiert, egal bei welchem Thema.
> Ich sag es dir...weil sie überhaupt nicht daran interessiert sind mehr zu produzieren.
> 
> Die Abwesenheit von Sony bei solchen Events bringt nur eines mit sich...Langeweile weil es gegenseitig keine Konkurrenz gibt, es gibt keinen Grund etwas "richtig" geiles zu zeigen...Egal auf welcher Seite weil es keinen Kampf um die Zuschauer und Schlagzeilen gibt.
> ...



Wieso soll MS in die Produktion investieren. Es liegt nicht an der Endfertigung es liegt an den Chipherstellern und da sind nicht nur Konsolen betroffen von Lieferengpässen sondern die ganze Techindustrie und alle Produkte die auf die neusten Chips setzen, weil deren Hersteller nicht liefern können.
Und zur GC, was ausser 99% Indie Spiele wurde da denn groß gezeigt? GC ist nur ein Abklatsch der E3 und keiner hatte da großes Interesse drauf. Das war nicht nur MS, das waren alle großen Hersteller.
Die haben erst alle vor 2 Monaten ihren neusten Infos rausgehauen, da brauch keiner eine GC...
E3 und GC sind viel zu nahe zusammen, die GC müsste erst viel später sein, so brauch keiner erwarten das irgend jemand etwas großes tolles neues da zeigt...


----------



## FeralKid (28. August 2021)

Es ist in der Tat schon seit einiger Zeit sehr still um Sony geworden und den E3 Auftritt von Microsoft fand ich persönlich sehr überzeugend. Ich denke aber dennoch Sony wird zeitnah auch wieder mal etwas zeigen. Aktuell ist es nunmal so, daß man bereits weiß woran die größeren Studios von Sony so arbeiten und dann kann man in der Zwischenzeit eben nicht soviel ankündigen. Microsoft kommt da eben zu gute, dass sie einfach mehr eigene Studios besitzen und dann dem entsprechend auch mehr neue Titel ankündigen können. Aber trotzdem wird Sony in diesem Jahr zumindest noch eine Show abhalten schätze ich. Frage mich gerade nur, welches von deren Studios wieder was neues zeigen könnte.


----------



## Zybba (28. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Und zur GC, was ausser 99% Indie Spiele wurde da denn groß gezeigt? GC ist nur ein Abklatsch der E3 und keiner hatte da großes Interesse drauf. Das war nicht nur MS, das waren alle großen Hersteller.


Ich fands durchaus interessant dieses Jahr.
Klar, es ist keine E3. Dennoch gabs einige Neuvorstellungen und neue Informationen zu großen Titeln.
Das mit 99% Indie kann stimmen, nur kommt dann wohl bei der E3 in etwa auch hin.


----------



## USA911 (29. August 2021)

Sony macht es in meinen Augen richtig.

Viel zu groß waren die ganzen Entäuschungen der letzen Jahre der AAA-Titel. Es wurde soviel angekündigt, es wurde soviel in den Himmel gelobt, aber unter dem Strich schnitten die Unabhängigen Titel besser ab und haben auch weniger entäuscht.
Entweder liegt es daran das der x-Nachfolger kommt, der vom Spielgefühl her das gleiche ist wie die ganzen Vorgänger nur in einem anderen Setting und einer anderen Geschichte, aber das gleiche wie immer oder es wurde als Geld-Druck -Maschine konzipiert.

Das Problem ist einfach, das die großen Schmieden sich nichts mehr trauen und von einander Konzepte übernehmen nur in einem anderen Gewand. Aber der Spieltyp ist einfach der selbe.
Es wird einfach die breite Masse bedient, was den Spielen, der Kreativität und den Spielern nicht gut tut, da es alles "gleich" gemacht wird! (Übertreibung macht anschaulich!)
Dazu kommt der Politisch koreckte Zeitgeist, wo in einer fiktiven Welt, ja nicht angeeckt werden darf!
Daher sind momentan die Indie einfach die besseren Schmieden ("echte Handwerkskunst") weil sie frei und sich nicht den zwängen unterwerfen.

Ich denke, das genau das von Sony kommen wird. Sie halten sich raus, machen ihr Ding und werden dann liefern. Denn im Gegensatz zu MS, wo die Kultur, "Bigger, better and we are the Leader" ist, was zwar in deren Sicht so ist, sind die Japaner an sich eher höflich zurückhaltend, aber liefern dann auch die Qualität und nicht nur die US-Quantität ab und das wird auch dann ihr Vorteil sein.

Aber kann auch ganz andere Pläne dahinter stecken, man wird es sehen...


----------



## breakdancer071 (29. August 2021)

Ich habe sie nicht vermisst 😉


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (29. August 2021)

Gut so. Während Microsoft wacker ihren Service weiter etablieren, versuchen Sony sich krampfhaft daran zu erinnern, warum wir überhaupt Videospiele spielen.


----------



## Loci2378 (29. August 2021)

Es bringt Erstens nichts, eine Show anzuhalten, wenn man in der Masse nicht die maximale Aufmerksam bekommt und Zweitens wenn man nicht viel zu sagen hat, dann lässt man es einfach.

BTW: der Gamepass ist für den Kunden zwar schön, aber ich frage mich, wie groß das Verlustgeschäft für Microsoft eigentlich ist und wann da der Break-Even-Point ist. 100, 150 oder 200 Millionen Abonnenten? Triple-A Spiele haben Budgets eines Blockbuster-Kinofilms (ohne Marketing-Kosten).


----------



## LOX-TT (29. August 2021)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Gut so. Während Microsoft wacker ihren Service weiter etablieren, versuchen Sony sich krampfhaft daran zu erinnern, warum wir überhaupt Videospiele spielen.


Hä? Sony macht nahezu durchgängig extrem gute Spiele während MS mehr mit Studios kaufen beschäftigt ist als mit dem entwickeln guter Spiele. Der FlugSimulator wurde von Asobo entwickelt, einem Third-Party Studio, Halo Infinite wurde vor nem Jahr verschoben und verpasste damit den Launch der Series X. Forza Horizon 5 kommt dann noch diesen Herbst.

Der Gamepass ist mir persönlich recht egal, ich nutz den nur als Demo-Ersatz. Spiele die ich haben will kauf ich, vorzugsweise Retail.


----------



## Chroom (29. August 2021)

Desotho schrieb:


> Ob es bei dem Teaserbild Hintergedanken gab?


Du meinst sicher etwas anderes, aber ich dachte im ersten Moment an Grönemeyer


----------



## TheRattlesnake (29. August 2021)

Also ich kann jetzt auch nicht sagen dass ich irgendwas von Sony vermissen würde. Die letzte Generation war für mich ein ziemlicher Flop was Sonytitel angeht. Die guten Exklusivtitel waren alle 2nd Party Titel.
Ob die nun ein Stream auf Messe XY machen oder nicht ist mir daher ziemlich egal.
Sollte Sony irgendwann nochmal was interessantes haben dann wird man es schon mitbekommen.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (29. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Hä? Sony macht nahezu durchgängig extrem gute Spiele während MS mehr mit Studios kaufen beschäftigt ist als mit dem entwickeln guter Spiele. Der FlugSimulator wurde von Asobo entwickelt, einem Third-Party Studio, Halo Infinite wurde vor nem Jahr verschoben und verpasste damit den Launch der Series X. Forza Horizon 5 kommt dann noch diesen Herbst.
> 
> Der Gamepass ist mir persönlich recht egal, ich nutz den nur als Demo-Ersatz. Spiele die ich haben will kauf ich, vorzugsweise Retail.


Ich nehme bloß eine Veränderung der Atmosphäre wahr, aber DAS läuft schon seit PS3 Zeiten so. Sony bringt beliebte Spiele raus und MS struggelt mit den Exklusivtiteln. Meinst du daran wird sich großartig was ändern, bloß weil sich MS ein paar Studios einverleibt hat? Erst jetzt, wo Microsoft eine gescheite Idee zu verfolgen scheint, nämlich den Tralala-Gamepass, darf man wieder gespannt sein.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. August 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Die guten Exklusivtitel waren alle 2nd Party Titel.


The Last of Us 2, Ghost of Tsushima, Spider-Man + Miles Morales, inFamous: Second Son, AstroBot, Uncharted 4 + Lost Legacy, God of War, Until Dawn, Detroit, Horizon, Bloodborne, Dreams, Little Big Planet 3 / Sackboy, Days Gone, Last Guardian, Death Stranding ...

Bis auf Bloodborne, Death Stranding, Until Dawn und Detroit alles First-Party
und außer Detroit, Horizon, Death Stranding und Days Gone alle noch exclusiv


----------



## FeralKid (29. August 2021)

Loci2378 schrieb:


> Es bringt Erstens nichts, eine Show anzuhalten, wenn man in der Masse nicht die maximale Aufmerksam bekommt und Zweitens wenn man nicht viel zu sagen hat, dann lässt man es einfach.
> 
> BTW: der Gamepass ist für den Kunden zwar schön, aber ich frage mich, wie groß das Verlustgeschäft für Microsoft eigentlich ist und wann da der Break-Even-Point ist. 100, 150 oder 200 Millionen Abonnenten? Triple-A Spiele haben Budgets eines Blockbuster-Kinofilms (ohne Marketing-Kosten).



Der GamePass ist lt Aussage von MS schon irgendwann letztes Jahr in die Gewinnzone gerutscht. Hat mich auch überrascht.

@LOX-TT 
Until Dawn ist ein second party game. Ausserdem war von guten Spielen die Rede. Naja Geschmackssache halt.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> @LOX-TT
> Until Dawn ist ein second party game. Ausserdem war von guten Spielen die Rede. Naja Geschmackssache halt.


darum stehts ja auch beim vorletzten Satz dabei unter "Bis auf"


----------



## Phone (30. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Wieso soll MS in die Produktion investieren. Es liegt nicht an der Endfertigung es liegt an den Chipherstellern und da sind nicht nur Konsolen betroffen von Lieferengpässen sondern die ganze Techindustrie und alle Produkte die auf die neusten Chips setzen, weil deren Hersteller nicht liefern können.
> Und zur GC, was ausser 99% Indie Spiele wurde da denn groß gezeigt? GC ist nur ein Abklatsch der E3 und keiner hatte da großes Interesse drauf. Das war nicht nur MS, das waren alle großen Hersteller.
> Die haben erst alle vor 2 Monaten ihren neusten Infos rausgehauen, da brauch keiner eine GC...
> E3 und GC sind viel zu nahe zusammen, die GC müsste erst viel später sein, so brauch keiner erwarten das irgend jemand etwas großes tolles neues da zeigt...


Komisch andere schaffen es von der Fertigung mehr abzugreifen...Man kann nicht alles auf die Knappheit schieben.
Du brauchst mir hier keinen erzählen...Entweder man investiert oder man bleibt auf der Strecke aber man bastelt sich lieber nen Stick für den TV weil es eben nicht um Konsolen geht sondern darum die Software zu verbreiten.




Loci2378 schrieb:


> Es bringt Erstens nichts, eine Show anzuhalten, wenn man in der Masse nicht die maximale Aufmerksam bekommt und Zweitens wenn man nicht viel zu sagen hat, dann lässt man es einfach.
> 
> BTW: der Gamepass ist für den Kunden zwar schön, aber ich frage mich, wie groß das Verlustgeschäft für Microsoft eigentlich ist und wann da der Break-Even-Point ist. 100, 150 oder 200 Millionen Abonnenten? Triple-A Spiele haben Budgets eines Blockbuster-Kinofilms (ohne Marketing-Kosten).


Gibt nichts offizielles das der GP gewinn abwirft lediglich eine Vermutung, jedenfalls konnte mir keiner ne Quelle zukommen lassen.
Momentan ist der stand das mit keiner Xbox je gewinn gemacht wurde (durch den Apple Prozess ans Licht gekommen)
Und das Gamepass  zwar wächst, aber nur sehr langsam. Hinzu kommen die negativen Schlagzeilen das einige Entwickler nicht entlohnt werden, eben durch den Deal mit dem GP.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Es ist in der Tat schon seit einiger Zeit sehr still um Sony geworden und den E3 Auftritt von Microsoft fand ich persönlich sehr überzeugend. Ich denke aber dennoch Sony wird zeitnah auch wieder mal etwas zeigen. Aktuell ist es nunmal so, daß man bereits weiß woran die größeren Studios von Sony so arbeiten und dann kann man in der Zwischenzeit eben nicht soviel ankündigen. Microsoft kommt da eben zu gute, dass sie einfach mehr eigene Studios besitzen und dann dem entsprechend auch mehr neue Titel ankündigen können. Aber trotzdem wird Sony in diesem Jahr zumindest noch eine Show abhalten schätze ich. Frage mich gerade nur, welches von deren Studios wieder was neues zeigen könnte.



Dir ist schon klar das nun mehrmals von Hulst gesagt wurde das  24 unangekündigte Titel  bei Sony in Arbeit sind und davon sind ü 12 neue Ip´s.

Da kannst du also noch zig mal wiederholen das MS "mehr" Studios hat...was nutzt es ihnen?
Spieletechnisch kommt da die nächste Zeit nichts.


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

Es ist ja schon immer noch ein Unterschied ob man hier sachlich die Fakten zusammen trägt, oder sich mit den Playstation Fanboys batteln will (was ich mir auf keinen Fall antun möchte).

Daher hier nur kurz das wichtigste auf Faktenbasis. Der GamePass ist laut offizieller Aussage von MS bereits rentabel:








						Xbox Game Pass - Microsoft macht nur wenig Profit, aber das soll so
					

Xbox Game Pass bietet auf Xbox One und PC monatlich vor allem neue Spiele ohne weitere Kosten. Microsoft macht zwar nur wenig Profit aber das hat...




					www.gamepro.de
				




Und: Natürlich macht es für die Zukunft einen großen Unterschied wie viele eigene Studios ein Hersteller besitzt. Die Liste der Spiele die in den letzten Jahren neuangekündigt wurden, ist bei MS tatsächlich 4-5 mal so lang wie bei Sony, denn es ist nunmal so, dass MS 1) 23 Studios und Sony "nur" 14  eigene Studios besitzt und 2) haben einige der Sony Studios gerade erst zum Ende der letzten Generation hin einige Titel veröffentlicht, so das die jetzt erstmal wieder Luft holen müssen, bevor man Neuankündigungen machen kann. Das ist völlg normal.

Und jetzt was meinen persönlichen Geschmack betrifft: Da hat MS derzeit einfach die heißeren Eisen im Feuer. Auf Titel wie Halo Infinite, Age of Empires 4, Fable 4, Hellblade 2, Starfield, Perfect Dark, Forza Horizon 5, Forza Motorsport 8, Indiana Jones, Wolfenstein III, Everwild, The Elder Scrolls 6, The Outer World 2, Avowed, Redfall usw freue ich mich als RPG, RTS, Racer  und Shooter Fan schon sehr und dem hat Sony momentan auch einfach nichts entgegen zu setzen, bzw in the making.

Das darf aber natürlich jeder gerne sehen wie er mag. Ich finde nur, dass man die Dominanz bei den zahlreicheren Studios von MS nun mehr und mehr zu spüren bekommt. Das war aber auch klar, bei dem Kaufrausch, den sie die letzten 3 Jahre da abgezogen haben.


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Der GamePass ist lt Aussage von MS schon irgendwann letztes Jahr in die Gewinnzone gerutscht. Hat mich auch überrascht.



mit sicherheit nicht.


----------



## PhalasSP (30. August 2021)

Phone schrieb:


> Gibt nichts offizielles das der GP gewinn abwirft lediglich eine Vermutung, jedenfalls konnte mir keiner ne Quelle zukommen lassen.
> Momentan ist der stand das mit keiner Xbox je gewinn gemacht wurde (durch den Apple Prozess ans Licht gekommen)
> Und das Gamepass  zwar wächst, aber nur sehr langsam. Hinzu kommen die negativen Schlagzeilen das einige Entwickler nicht entlohnt werden, eben durch den Deal mit dem GP.


Der GamePass hat mittlerweile über 25mio aktive Accounts mit Ultimate und Standard.
Nehmen wir mal den kleinsten Preis dann macht MS alleine damit 250mio Umsatz ohne die ganzen DLC, Game  Verkäufe etc. in dem Pass selbst. Und das jeden Monat.
Und die Anzahl der Kunden wächst jeden Monat um einige Millionen weiter.
Soviel Spiele musst du im Jahr erstmal rausbringen, wie sie alleine durch den Gamepass bereits machen und sie werden noch viel mehr machen. Denn irgendwann sind auch für den letzten die erst test deals vorbei und jeder zahlt den vollen Preis auch für Ultimate und das ist bei vielen jetzt schon der Fall und die Accounts steigen und steigen...


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mit sicherheit nicht.



Siehe Quelle unten.


----------



## PhalasSP (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Siehe Quelle unten.


Der Link ist alleine vom letzten Jahr mitte. Seitdem haben sich die Gamepass Accounts mehr als verdoppelt.

Der GamePass ist für MS auf dem Weg zur Goldgrube. Und warte mal die releases der neuen Studios ab, welche sofort in den Gamepass kommen, Wie AoE4, Halo, Gears, Forza, FH, Fable, Hellblade2 etc.
Spätestens dann werden die zahlen nochmal explodieren und sie haben GamePass deals mit EA und Nintendo geschlossen. Der EA Access ist bereits drin und du kannst auch alle ihre Spiele spielen und zu Nintendo kommt er auch noch das du ihn dort nutzen kannst.


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Der Link ist alleine vom letzten Jahr mitte. Seitdem haben sich die Gamepass Accounts mehr als verdoppelt.
> 
> Der GamePass ist für MS auf dem Weg zur Goldgrube. Und warte mal die releases der neuen Studios ab, welche sofort in den Gamepass kommen, Wie AoE4, Halo, Gears, Forza, FH, Fable, Hellblade2 etc.
> Spätestens dann werden die zahlen nochmal explodieren.



Ja, deswegen hatte ich ja auch geschrieben, dass der GamePass schon lange rentabel läuft. Mittlerweile dürfte er sich gut rechnen. Zum damaligen Zeitpunkt fand ich die Meldung aber schon bemerkenswert.


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Siehe Quelle unten.



da steht kein wort davon, dass der game pass (damals) schon gewinn abgeworfen hätte.
das zitat lautete: "Greenberg confirmed it's "not a big profit play".
das bedeutet mitnichten, dass (damals) überhaupt profit gemacht wurde. vermutlich eher das gegenteil. 

tatsächlich soll phil spencer allerdings vor einigen wochen in einem podcast gesagt haben, dass der game pass (schon) geld abwerfen würde. kenne das genaue zitat allerdings nicht. zudem müsste man wissen, wie da gerechnet wurde.



			
				PaalasSP schrieb:
			
		

> Seitdem haben sich die Gamepass Accounts mehr als verdoppelt.



wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es doch seit monaten (anfang des jahres?) keine aktualisierten zahlen mehr.


----------



## PhalasSP (30. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da steht kein wort davon, dass der game pass (damals) schon gewinn abgeworfen hätte.
> das zitat lautete: "Greenberg confirmed it's "not a big profit play".
> das bedeutet mitnichten, dass (damals) überhaupt profit gemacht wurde. vermutlich eher das gegenteil.
> 
> ...


klar gibt es die benutz halt google.... Außerdem steht überall das der GamePass gewinn erzeugt, denn ihre "Inhalte und Dienstleistungen" gewinne steigen und steigen jedes quartal.
Und wie gesagt sind die Zahlen aktuell über 25mio, wahrscheinlich bald schon 30mio.
Das macht wie gesagt 300mio im Monat ohne DLC, verkäufe etc.
Das macht also 3,6mrd alleine mit dem GamePass und die meisten haben Ultimate.
Soviel Geld kannst du nichtmal mit Spielen erzeugen und die zahl der Abos steigt und steigt.
Wer glaubt denn da das MS damit keinen Gewinn mehr macht?!









						Xbox meldet Boom im Hardware-Geschäft, Gewinne durch Xbox Game Pass steigen
					

Der Finanzbericht für das dritte Quartal des Geschäftsjahres 2021 von Microsoft wurde gestern Abend veröffentlicht. Dem Unternehmen ist es in den letzten drei Monaten...




					www.gamereactor.de
				











						Dank Xbox Series X & Co.: Microsoft mit 50 Prozent mehr Umsatz im Gaming-Bereich
					

Der Gaming-Bereich mit Xbox Series X/S, Xbox One und PC-Spielen wächst rasant, wie Microsoft nun aufgezeigt hat.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> klar gibt es die benutz halt google.... Außerdem steht überall das der GamePass gewinn erzeugt, denn ihre "Inhalte und Dienstleistungen" gewinne steigen und steigen jedes quartal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist aber nicht nur der game pass. welchen anteil der an besagter sparte ausmacht, wissen wir nicht.
aktualisierte abo-zahlen gibt es wie gesagt ebenfalls schon länger nicht. letzte offizielle zahl war knapp unter 20 mio iirc. seitdem nix mehr, wenn ich nix verpasst habe.


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da steht kein wort davon, dass der game pass (damals) schon gewinn abgeworfen hätte.
> das zitat lautete: "Greenberg confirmed it's "not a big profit play".
> das bedeutet mitnichten, dass (damals) überhaupt profit gemacht wurde. vermutlich eher das gegenteil.
> 
> ...



Aus dem Zitat von Greenberg. Dort heißt es in 2020: "...._Aber ja, auf kurze Zeit gesehen bringt der Xbox Game Pass noch nicht viel Gewinn."_

Nicht viel Gewinn heißt im Umkehrschluss durchaus, dass es bereits Gewinn damit gibt. Sonst hätte er ja sagen müssen, dass man noch gar keinen Gewinn damit einfährt. 


Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht nur der game pass. welchen anteil der an besagter sparte ausmacht, wissen wir nicht.
> aktualisierte abo-zahlen gibt es wie gesagt ebenfalls schon länger nicht. letzte offizielle zahl war knapp unter 20 mio iirc. seitdem nix mehr, wenn ich nix verpasst habe.



Ist auch falsch. Die letzte offizielle Zahl (und die ist schon wieder einige Monate her) lag bei 24 Mio GamePass Abonennten.
Leute bitte einfach mal googeln. Die Quellen sind frei zugänglich...


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Aus dem Zitat von Greenberg. Dort heißt es in 2020: "...._Aber ja, auf kurze Zeit gesehen bringt der Xbox Game Pass noch nicht viel Gewinn."_
> 
> Nicht viel Gewinn heißt im Umkehrschluss durchaus, dass es bereits Gewinn damit gibt. Sonst hätte er ja sagen müssen, dass man noch gar keinen Gewinn damit einfährt.



nein. ich hab das originalzitat doch oben gepostet.
sinngemäß übersetzt bedeutet das, dass es schlicht (noch) nicht darum geht (oder ging), gewinne zu generieren.


----------



## PhalasSP (30. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist aber nicht nur der game pass. welchen anteil der an besagter sparte ausmacht, wissen wir nicht.
> aktualisierte abo-zahlen gibt es wie gesagt ebenfalls schon länger nicht. letzte offizielle zahl war knapp unter 20 mio iirc. seitdem nix mehr, wenn ich nix verpasst habe.


Klar gibt es die zahlen schau meinen aktualisierten Post. Alleine Ende Q1 2021 hat MS 22mio Accounts gehabt.


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ist auch falsch. Die letzte offizielle Zahl (und die ist schon wieder einige Monate her) lag bei 24 Mio GamePass Abonennten.
> Leute bitte einfach mal googeln. Die Quellen sind frei zugänglich...



ebenfalls nein.
letzte offizielle zahl waren 18 mio.


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein. ich hab das originalzitat doch oben gepostet.
> sinngemäß übersetzt bedeutet das, dass es schlicht (noch) nicht darum geht (oder ging), gewinne zu generieren.



Das ist deine Interpretation. Wortwörtlich genommen sagt er nunmal, dass der GamePass einen (wenn auch noch geringen) Gewinn abwirft.
Aber worum gehts hier eigentlich? Das sich der GamePass sehr erfolgreich entwickelt ist doch kein Geheimnis. Selbst wenn er noch nicht profitabel sein sollte, scheint MS die eigenen Ziele damit zu erreichen. Sie haben nunmal das Geld so vorzugehen wie sie machen. So what?


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das ist deine Interpretation. Wortwörtlich genommen sagt er nunmal, dass der GamePass einen (wenn auch noch geringen) Gewinn abwirft.



das ist keine interpretation, sondern das was er gesagt hat.  



> Aber worum gehts hier eigentlich? Das sich der GamePass sehr erfolgreich entwickelt ist doch kein Geheimnis. Selbst wenn er noch nicht profitabel sein sollte, scheint MS die eigenen Ziele damit zu erreichen. Sie haben nunmal das Geld so vorzugehen wie sie machen. So what?



keine ahnung. du hast damit angefangen. mir gings nur ums richtigstellen.
und ob ms irgendwelche ziele erreicht hat oder erreichen wird, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die intern gesetzten vorgaben nicht kenne.


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist keine interpretation, sondern das was er gesagt hat.
> 
> 
> 
> keine ahnung. du hast damit angefangen. mir gings nur ums richtigstellen.



Gesagt hat er in 2020, dass der GamePass kurzfristig betrachtet noch nicht viel Gewinn macht. Er macht also Gewinn, aber eben noch nicht viel.


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Gesagt hat er in 2020, dass der GamePass kurzfristig betrachtet noch nicht viel Gewinn macht. Er macht also Gewinn, aber eben noch nicht viel.


ich gebs auf.


----------



## PhalasSP (30. August 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ebenfalls nein.
> letzte offizielle zahl waren 18 mio.


Q1 2021 "Zusammengenommen hat Microsoft im ersten Quartal 2021 gut 22 Millionen zahlende Abonnenten beim Xbox Game Pass"

Was verstehst du dran nicht? ->Ende April 2021
"According to _Windows Central_ Senior Editor Jez Corden, as of April 20, Xbox Game Pass' subscriber number has topped the 23 million milestone"









						Xbox Game Pass Hits 23 Million Subscribers
					

Big milestone.




					screenrant.com
				




Und jetzt haben wir Q3 2021 was werden wir wohl haben...








						30 Million Xbox Game Pass Subscriptions By ‘Halo Infinite’ Seems Guaranteed
					

Tracking the growth of Xbox Game Pass over the past years is nothing short of eye-popping, and it seems pretty clear that Microsoft is going to be reaching some massive milestones soon enough here.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Bonkic (30. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> "Zusammengenommen hat Microsoft im ersten Quartal 2021 gut 22 Millionen zahlende Abonnenten beim Xbox Game Pass"
> 
> Was verstehst du dran nicht?



ok, noch ein allerletztes mal (wirklich jetzt): letzte offiziell bekannt gegebene zahl war 18. mio.
red ich hier gegen windmühlen, oder was? checkt eure quellen!



> "According to _Windows Central_ Senior Editor Jez Corden, as of April 20, Xbox Game Pass' subscriber number has topped the 23 million milestone"



korrekt. diese zahl stammt von jez corden, also nicht aus offizieller quelle. also?
frag mich jetzt bitte nicht, weshalb ms keine aktualiserten zahlen mehr rausgibt. ich weiß es nicht.

edit:
in deiner eigenen quelle stehts doch sogar schwarz auf weiß:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



reportedly!!!


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Q1 2021 "Zusammengenommen hat Microsoft im ersten Quartal 2021 gut 22 Millionen zahlende Abonnenten beim Xbox Game Pass"
> 
> Was verstehst du dran nicht? ->Ende April 2021
> "According to _Windows Central_ Senior Editor Jez Corden, as of April 20, Xbox Game Pass' subscriber number has topped the 23 million milestone"
> ...



Er scheint mir Beratungsresistent zu sein. Du hattest doch eine offizielle Quelle verlinkt und da sind es 23 Mio GamePass Subscriber. Auch auf Twitter und Co kam diese Zahl direkt vom Xbox account. Mehr kann man nicht machen... Die 30 Mio zum Ende des Jahres scheint auch realistisch geschätzt zu sein, wenn man das Wachstum davor zugrunde legt. Ausserdem erscheint da mit Halo Infinite ein Blockbuster auf den viele warten. Denke das Ziel wird es eher sein, die 100 Mio Subscriber pro Monat zu knacken, so wie es bereits im XBox Live Dienst generell der Fall ist.


----------



## PhalasSP (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Er scheint mir Beratungsresistent zu sein. Du hattest doch eine offizielle Quelle verlinkt und da sind es 23 Mio GamePass Subscriber. Auch auf Twitter und Co kam diese Zahl direkt vom Xbox account. Mehr kann man nicht machen...


Letztlich interessiert es MS nicht was manche glauben oder nicht, ihr Gewinn steigt und steigt und das auch durch den Gamepass und soviel Geld wie sie mittlereweile damit verdienen macht Blizzard nichtmal mit WoW und Overwatch zusammen.


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Letztlich interessiert es MS nicht was manche glauben oder nicht, ihr Gewinn steigt und steigt und das auch durch den Gamepass und soviel Geld wie sie mittlereweile damit verdienen macht Blizzard nichtmal mit WoW und Overwatch zusammen.



Von solchen Vergleichen halte ich allerdings auch herzlich wenig. ActivisionBlizzard bspw ist gemessen am Umsatz nach wie vor das weltgrößte Gamingstudio und Marktführer in der Branche. Ja, die Presse war schlecht in den letzten Monaten, aber die Thematik mit den sexuellen Übergriffen gab es  zuletzt auch bei Studios wie Ubisoft, Naughty Dog oder Riot Games. Das legt sich auch alles wieder. Gemessen an den nackten Zahlen stehen ActivisionBlizzard jedenfalls nach wie vor blendend da.


----------



## PhalasSP (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Von solchen Vergleichen halte ich allerdings auch herzlich wenig. ActivisionBlizzard bspw ist gemessen am Umsatz nach wie vor das weltgrößte Gamingstudio und Marktführer in der Branche. Ja, die Presse war schlecht in den letzten Monaten, aber die Thematik mit den sexuellen Übergriffen gab es  zuletzt auch bei Studios wie Ubisoft, Naughty Dog oder Riot Games. Das legt sich auch alles wieder. Gemessen an den nackten Zahlen stehen ActivisionBlizzard jedenfalls nach wie vor blendend da.


Falsch der größte ist Tencent und der macht soviel Umsatz wie alle großen Studios zusammen nichtmal machen.


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Falsch der größte ist Tencent und der macht soviel Umsatz wie alle großen Studios zusammen nichtmal machen.



Ja das stimmt. Die chinesen hatte ich ausgeklammert. Ich meinte das eher bezogen auf die westlichen Entwicklerstudios.


----------



## PhalasSP (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt. Die chinesen hatte ich ausgeklammert. Ich meinte das eher bezogen auf die westlichen Entwicklerstudios.


Auch dann kommt erst Sony, Nintendo, MS und dann Blizzard bzw. Activision und der Anteil von Blizzard an dem Gesamtumsatz davon fällt stetig...
Das Spiel mit den meisten Umsatz von ihnen 2020 war Call of Duty: Black Ops Cold War...


----------



## TheRattlesnake (30. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> The Last of Us 2, Ghost of Tsushima, Spider-Man + Miles Morales, inFamous: Second Son, AstroBot, Uncharted 4 + Lost Legacy, God of War, Until Dawn, Detroit, Horizon, Bloodborne, Dreams, Little Big Planet 3 / Sackboy, Days Gone, Last Guardian, Death Stranding ...
> 
> Bis auf Bloodborne, Death Stranding, Until Dawn und Detroit alles First-Party
> und außer Detroit, Horizon, Death Stranding und Days Gone alle noch exclusiv


Ja. Und Bloodborne, Until Dawn, Detroit und FF7R waren die guten Titel. Mit dem Rest konnte ich nichts anfangen. Daher für mich Flop.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. August 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ja. Und Bloodborne, Until Dawn, Detroit und FF7R waren die guten Titel. Mit dem Rest konnte ich nichts anfangen. Daher für mich Flop.


Ich hätte da jetzt Uncharted + Lost Legacy und ggf. noch The Last of Us als erwähnenswert (weil in meine Art von spiele passend) gewählt. (Horizon hatte ich auf dem PC in besser   )

Was zeigt das es sehr stark Nutzerabhängig ist, allerdings zeigt es auch das insgesamt (je nach Vorlieben) sehr wenige Titel als ein "must have" zu betrachten sind.
Aber wenn man keine zusätzliche alternative Platform nutzt ist es selbst mit den großen 3rd Party Titeln sehr überschaubar in dem doch recht großen Zeitraum.


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Auch dann kommt erst Sony, Nintendo, MS und dann Blizzard bzw. Activision und der Anteil von Blizzard an dem Gesamtumsatz davon fällt stetig...
> Das Spiel mit den meisten Umsatz von ihnen 2020 war Call of Duty: Black Ops Cold War...



Nein ich meinte bezogen auf reine Gamingstudios. Da ist ActivisionBlizzard Marktführer (Tencent mal aussen vor gelassen).


----------



## PhalasSP (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Nein ich meinte bezogen auf reine Gamingstudios. Da ist ActivisionBlizzard Marktführer (Tencent mal aussen vor gelassen).


Die anderen sind auch "Gaming-Studios" denn sie weißen es explizit aus wie viel ihre Gamingsparte an Umsatz/Gewinn macht und der ist höher als der von Activision.


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Die anderen sind auch "Gaming-Studios" denn sie weißen es explizit aus wie viel ihre Gamingsparte an Umsatz/Gewinn macht.



Nein, die anderen bieten ja auch Hardware an und Hardware macht aufgrund der Preise einen ganz entscheidenden Anteil am Umsatz aus.


----------



## PhalasSP (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Nein, die anderen bieten ja auch Hardware an und Hardware macht aufgrund der Preise einen ganz entscheidenden Anteil am Umsatz aus.


Keiner hindert Blizzard daran das auch zu tun, sie wollen es nur nicht


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Keiner hindert Blizzard daran das auch zu tun, sie wollen es nur nicht



Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass sie nunmal gemessen am Marktanteil (Umsatz) zu den größten Gamingstudios weltweit zählen. 

1. Tencent
2. ActivisionBlizzard
3. Electronic Arts
4. Ubisoft
...
Dann kommt länger nichts.


----------



## PhalasSP (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass sie nunmal gemessen am Marktanteil (Umsatz) zu den größten Gamingstudios weltweit zählen.
> 
> 1. Tencent
> 2. ActivisionBlizzard
> ...


Bricht man es nur auf Gaming herunter war das die Reihenfolge 2020:

1. Tencent - $29.30bn
2. Sony - $22.67bn
3. Nintendo - $15.79bn
4. Microsoft - $13.83bn
5. NetEase - $8.37bn


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Bricht man es nur auf Gaming herunter war das die Reihenfolge 2020:
> 
> 1. Tencent - $29.30bn
> 2. Sony - $22.67bn
> ...



Genau. Ich habs eben nur bezogen auf reine Spieleentwickler runter gebrochen. Aber Tencent ist schon echt der Wahnsinn da vorne. Dabei haben viele die garnichr auf dem Zettel.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Genau. Ich habs eben nur bezogen auf reine Spieleentwickler runter gebrochen. Aber Tencent ist schon echt der Wahnsinn da vorne. Dabei haben viele die garnichr auf dem Zettel.


Was damit zu tun haben dürfte, dass der "Asiamarkt" eine "etwas" größere Kopfzahl aufweisen kann.


----------



## PhalasSP (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Genau. Ich habs eben nur bezogen auf reine Spieleentwickler runter gebrochen. Aber Tencent ist schon echt der Wahnsinn da vorne. Dabei haben viele die garnichr auf dem Zettel.


Activision konnte aus der Pandemie eigentlich fast keinen nutzen ziehen. Im gegensatz zu den anderen Gaming-Herstellern. Die Zahlen bei diesen sind extrem gestiegen, vor allem mobile und digitale Sachen wie Gamepass und eben der Hardwareverkauf.
Selbst Apple und Google sind durch ihre Stores und dem massiv gestiegen Umsatz bei Gamingapps und ihren neuen Portalen schon ganz oben mit ihrem Gamingbereich.


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Activision konnte aus der Pandemie eigentlich fast keinen nutzen ziehen. Im gegensatz zu den anderen Gaming-Herstellern. Die zahlen bei diesen sind extrem gestiegen, vor allem mobile und digitale Sachen wie Gamepass und eben der Hardwareverkauf.
> Selbst Apple und Google sind durch ihre Stores und dem massiv gestiegen Umsatz bei Gamingapps und ihren neuen Portalen schon ganz oben.



Naja, vor der Sexismus Debatte war die Aktie von ActivisionBlizzard schon auf Rekordhoch, was dem Geschäftsbericht auch auf die Pandemie zurückzuführen war. Mehr getrieben durch Activison als durch Blizzard, was aber in der Natur der Sache liegt, da neue Releases von Blizzard (DII Ressourection, D4, Overwatch und sicherlich nicht zuletzt auch Diablo Immortal) erst noch bevor stehen. Man hat also schon auch deutlich von der Pandemie profitiert. Geht nun allerdings etwas weit weg vom Topic.


----------



## PhalasSP (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Naja, vor der Sexismus Debatte war die Aktie von ActivisionBlizzard schon auf Rekordhoch, was dem Geschäftsbericht auch auf die Pandemie zurückzuführen war. Mehr getrieben durch Activison als durch Blizzard, was aber in der Natur der Sache liegt, da neue Releases von Blizzard (DII Ressourection, D4, Overwatch und sicherlich nicht zuletzt auch Diablo Immortal) erst noch bevor stehen. Man hat also schon auch deutlich von der Pandemie profitiert. Geht nun allerdings etwas weit weg vom Topic.


Ja, die Steigerung verdanken sie aber nur Call of Duty: Black ops und der mobile Variante. Und an dieser verdienen apple und google kräftig mit. Bei Sony kam der großteil 2020 aus der Hardware und der PS5.
Generell erzeugen mobile games mit ihren Suchtmechaniken und microtransaktionen viel mehr Geld als die normalen Gamingmodelle und die Zielgruppe ist viel größer. Mich wundert eher das der westen noch nicht auf diese modelle gewechselt ist, denn letztlich wollen alle nur Geld verdienen und wie es geht zeigt Tencent...
Sony bringt alle paar Jahre mal ein AAA Exclusiv raus...und dann ewig nix mehr. Die anderen Games erzeugen jedes Jahr, jede Minute unmengen an neuen Umsatz, man muss nur eine blöde neue Figur, Outfit, Karte etc. für massig kohle anbieten und alle kaufen es.
Genshin Impact hat in nichtmal 6 Monaten nach release schon über 1mrd Umsatz gemacht gehabt, soviel machen bei den TopStudios höchstens 1,2 ihrer besten Titel und das im ganzen Jahr...


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> Ja, die Steigerung verdanken sie aber nur Call of Duty: Black ops und der mobile Variante. Und an dieser verdienen apple und google kräftig mit. Bei Sony kam der großteil 2020 aus der Hardware und der PS5.
> Generell erzeugen mobile games mit ihren Suchtmechaniken und microtransaktionen viel mehr Geld als die normalen Gamingmodelle und die Zielgruppe ist viel größer. Mich wundert eher das der westen noch nicht auf diese modelle gewechselt ist, denn letztlich wollen alle nur Geld verdienen und wie es geht zeigt Tencent...
> Sony bringt alle paar Jahre mal ein AAA Exclusiv raus...und dann ewig nix mehr. Die anderen Games erzeugen jedes Jahr, jede Minute unmengen an neuen Umsatz, man muss nur eine blöde neue Figur, Outfit, Karte etc. für massig kohle anbieten und alle kaufen es.
> Genshin Impact hat in nichtmal 6 Monaten nach release schon über 1mrd Umsatz gemacht gehabt, soviel machen bei den TopStudios höchstens 1,2 ihrer besten Titel und das im ganzen Jahr...



Ja, aber es ist doch gut dass es so viele unterschiedliche Ansätze gibt und auch das MS so viele AAA Games (bspw Halo Infinite, Starfield, Forza Horizon 5, Wolfenstein 3, Indiana Jones, State of Decay 3, Everwild, Fable 4, Perfect Dark, Avowed, Redfall und Co) in der Mache hat ist doch top. Da warte ich dann gerne mal eine Zeit auf solche Kracher. Es wäre furchtbar wenn alle auf Mobile Games umschwenken. Tencent ist zwar der Platzhirsch der Branche, aber ihren Ansatz muss ich ja dennoch nicht gut finden. Call of Duty Mobile hin oder her, auch Diablo Immortal wird finanziell gesehen sicher ein Hit. Mir persönlich ist ein D4, also das echte Diablo dennoch um Welten lieber.


----------



## PhalasSP (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ja, aber es ist doch gut dass es so viele unterschiedliche Ansätze gibt und auch das MS so viele AAA Games (bspw Halo Infinite, Starfield, Forza Horizon 5, Everwild, Fable 4, Perfect Dark, Avowed, Redfall und Co) in der Mache hat ist doch top. Da warte ich dann gerne mal eine Zeit auf solche Kracher. Es wäre furchtbar wenn alle auf Mobile Games umschwenken. Tencent ist zwar der Platzhirsch der Branche, aber ihren Ansatz muss ich ja dennoch nicht gut finden. Call of Duty Mobile hin oder her, auch Diablo Immortal wird finanziell gesehen sicher ein Hit. Mir persönlich ist ein D4, also das echte Diablo dennoch um Welten lieber.


Für die D4 wurden meine ich auch schon microtransaktionen bestätigt, welche werden sich noch zeigen. Ich tippe aber sie werden wie in PoE sein.
Generell erzeugen nunmal Spiele am meisten Umsatz wenn sie für alle Systeme gleichzeitig kommen, wie Genshin Impact. Da werden alle User gleichzeitig zur Kasse gebeten und für eine neue Figur sind 500€+ keine Seltenheit und trotzdem kaufen es alle und dann beschweren sich die Leute gleichzeitig ein D2R ist ihnen zu teuer für 40€.
In vielen dieser Spiele haben die Leute viele tausend Euros investiert.
Wenn du ein AC kaufst mit Goldversion und DLC Pass hast du ohne Rabatt 100€ und da hast du ein ganzes spiel mit allen addons. Davon bekommste in vielen Spielen nichtmal eine Figur davon.
Und die MS Games denke ich schon das die cool werden und noch besser ist das man sie mit GamePass direkt spielen kann.
Sony hat eigentlich wenig gezeigt in letzter Zeit und da sie auch erst alle großen Titel für die PS4 rausgehauen hat, brauch man von diesen auch keine Fortsetzung kurzfristig erwarten.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. August 2021)

Messeauftritte werden meines Erachtens nach sehr überbewertet. Kenne niemanden in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis, der sich überhaupt dafür interessiert, mich eingeschlossen, sind aber vielleicht auch schon im Schnitt zu alt für sowas, kann sein.
Die Abwesenheit von Sony auf GamesCom und E3 hab ich durch den Artikel hier erfahren. Völlig ohne Belang.
Brauche keine Messe, die mir für irgendwann mal ein Spiel ankündigt.
Auch hat noch keine einzige Messe irgendeine meiner Kaufentscheidungen mal in irgendeine Richtung beeinflusst.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (30. August 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Messeauftritte werden meines Erachtens nach sehr überbewertet.


Seh ich auch so. Vor 10+ Jahren war das sicherlich noch was anderes.
Aber in den letzten Jahren hat man ja gesehen dass jeder große Hersteller einfach jederzeit ein Stream machen kann um seine Spiele vorzustellen. Da sind die Messen wie E3 und Gamescom eigentlich sehr überflüssig geworden.


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Messeauftritte werden meines Erachtens nach sehr überbewertet. Kenne niemanden in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis, der sich überhaupt dafür interessiert, mich eingeschlossen, sind aber vielleicht auch schon im Schnitt zu alt für sowas, kann sein.
> Die Abwesenheit von Sony auf GamesCom und E3 hab ich durch den Artikel hier erfahren. Völlig ohne Belang.
> Brauche keine Messe, die mir für irgendwann mal ein Spiel ankündigt.
> Auch hat noch keine einzige Messe irgendeine meiner Kaufentscheidungen mal in irgendeine Richtung beeinflusst.



Das sehe ganz anders. Messen wie die E3 gehören für viele Gamer zu den Highlights des Jahres. Dort gibt sich die Creme dela Creme der Branche die Klinke in die Hand und sie sind nunmal die Bühne für die nächsten großen Gaminghighlights. Auch in diesem Jahr war die E3 (zum Glück) wieder ein Fest für Gamer (wenn auch rein digital). Da ist es schon etwas schade, dass sony sich von der großen Bühne verabschiedet hat und Neuankündigungen stattdessen auf eigenen kleinen Shows (State of Play) vornimmt. Ich bezweifle, dass sie damit mehr Aufmerksamkeit erzielen, wenngleich sie dann auch ungeteilt sein mag.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das sehe ganz anders. Messen wie die E3 gehören für viele Gamer zu den Highlights des Jahres. Dort gibt sich die Creme dela Creme der Branche die Klinke in die Hand und sie sind nunmal die Bühne für die nächsten großen Gaminghighlights. Auch in diesem Jahr war die E3 (zum Glück) wieder ein Fest für Gamer (wenn auch rein digital). Da ist es schon etwas schade, dass sony sich von der großen Bühne verabschiedet hat und Neuankündigungen stattdessen auf eigenen kleinen Shows (State of Play) vornimmt. Ich bezweifle, dass sie damit mehr Aufmerksamkeit erzielen, wenngleich sie dann auch ungeteilt sein mag.


Deswegen sagte ich ja…meines Erachtens nach. 
Messen waren mal wichtiger in Bezug auf echte Neuigkeiten. Das ist kaum noch so. Es gibt so gut wie nichts mehr, was nicht vorher schon durchgesickert und bis zum erbrechen durchgekaut wurde. 
Wirklich spannend ist so eine Messe nicht mehr…ungefähr so interessant wie eine Baggerfahrt durch die Oberpfalz.
Wer soll denn diese Creme de la Creme sein? Wer ein Spiel gemacht hat, ist mir vollkommen egal…mich interessiert auch nicht, wer mein Auto oder mein Handy gebaut hat oder wer meine Zeitung druckt.
Aber die Showcases von Sony zum Beispiel sind mir auch völlig gleichgültig…noch nie reingeschaut.
Das ganze Presse-Messe-Getöse ist nicht meins.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. August 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte ich ja…meines Erachtens nach.
> Messen waren mal wichtiger in Bezug auf echte Neuigkeiten. Das ist kaum noch so. Es gibt so gut wie nichts mehr, was nicht vorher schon durchgesickert und bis zum erbrechen durchgekaut wurde.
> Wirklich spannend ist so eine Messe nicht mehr…ungefähr so interessant wie eine Baggerfahrt durch die Oberpfalz.
> Wer soll denn diese Creme de la Creme sein? Wer ein Spiel gemacht hat, ist mir vollkommen egal…mich interessiert auch nicht, wer mein Auto oder mein Handy gebaut hat oder wer meine Zeitung druckt.
> ...


nur weil es dich nicht interessiert heißt das nicht dass es andere auch  so sehen. Die PKs der E3 oder auch sowas wie Sonys PlayStation-Events gegen Jahresende sind meistens spannend, wenn man sich für die Matterie Videospiele interessiert


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. August 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte ich ja…meines Erachtens nach.
> Messen waren mal wichtiger in Bezug auf echte Neuigkeiten. Das ist kaum noch so. Es gibt so gut wie nichts mehr, was nicht vorher schon durchgesickert und bis zum erbrechen durchgekaut wurde.
> Wirklich spannend ist so eine Messe nicht mehr…ungefähr so interessant wie eine Baggerfahrt durch die Oberpfalz.
> Wer soll denn diese Creme de la Creme sein? Wer ein Spiel gemacht hat, ist mir vollkommen egal…mich interessiert auch nicht, wer mein Auto oder mein Handy gebaut hat oder wer meine Zeitung druckt.
> ...


Dem kann ich mich anschließen, klar die ersten GamesCom waren echt interessant und informativ,
aber als die sich dann immer mehr gewandelt haben zur Warteveranstaltung nebst Umzug nach Köln war ich da raus.
Lepzig war da halt irgendwie gemütlicher und mittlerweile wurde die Online Berichterstattung nebst Ankündigungen außerhalb von Messeterminen auch extrem detailierter.

Das Gesamtpaket aus Reisezeit, Gedränge, Schlange stehen nebst Infoselektion (wegen der Wartezeiten kann man gar nicht mehr viel sehen) hält mich seitdem von der Messe ab.


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> nur weil es dich nicht interessiert heißt das nicht dass es andere auch  so sehen. Die PKs der E3 oder auch sowas wie Sonys PlayStation-Events gegen Jahresende sind meistens spannend, wenn man sich für die Matterie Videospiele interessiert



Geht mir genauso. Ich fiebere auf solche Events teilweise schon Wochen im Vorfeld drauf hin. Das kann dann auch mal eine herbe Enttäuschung mit sich bringen, wie zuletzt die Gamescom Show von MS, wo der news value unterirdisch schlecht war. Die E3 Show von MS hingegen, fand ich in diesem Jahr überragend. Eine der besten E3s Shows seit Jahren. Und so war das früher bei den Sony Shows eben auch. Wer sich erinnert, damals als God of War auf der Bühne angekündigt wurde und es erstes Gameplay gab. Das war doch einfach klasse. Aber diese Gänsehautmomente sind sehr selten geworden bei Sony und da sie sich von den Messen zurückziehen, scheinen sie auch nicht wieder zu kommen. Eine State of Play Show hat einfach gesagt, nicht diese Strahlkraft, wie es auf den großen Messen der Fall ist. IMHO.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. August 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich anschließen, klar die ersten GamesCom waren echt interessant und informativ,
> aber als die sich dann immer mehr gewandelt haben zur Warteveranstaltung nebst Umzug nach Köln war ich da raus.
> Lepzig war da halt irgendwie gemütlicher und mittlerweile wurde die Online Berichterstattung nebst Ankündigungen außerhalb von Messeterminen auch extrem detailierter.
> 
> Das Gesamtpaket aus Reisezeit, Gedränge, Schlange stehen nebst Infoselektion (wegen der Wartezeiten kann man gar nicht mehr viel sehen) hält mich seitdem von der Messe ab.


Die Gamescom ist nie nach Köln umgezogen  die war seit Anfang an 2008 in Köln. Das davor in Leipzig war die *GamesConvention*, quasi die Vorgänger-Messe


----------



## Zybba (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Leute bitte einfach mal googeln. Die Quellen sind frei zugänglich...


Ist schön, dass du Google kennst und nutzt. Nur sollte man sich dann auf die korrekten Quellen beziehen und sie verstehen.

Wie Bonkic schon sagte:
Es ist unbekannt, ob der Game Pass zu dem Zeitpunkt des genannten Interviews Gewinn gemacht hat.
Deine Interpretation der Aussage ist mehr geraten als alles andere.
"Not a big profit play" sagt im Grunde nichts aus. Außer, dass es keine großten Profite gibt. Wir wissen nicht, ob es kleine oder überhaupt welche gibt.

Auch Bonkics andere Aussage ist korrekt, die letzten offiziellen Zahlen des Game Pass sind 18 Millionen Abonennten.
Deine 23 Millionen sind wie von ihm schon angemerkt "reportedly". Also "Berichten zufolge". Microsoft hat diese Zahl aber nicht bestätigt. Falls du natürlich eine entsprechende Quelle hast, poste sie.


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ist schön, dass du Google kennst und nutzt. Nur sollte man sich dann auf die korrekten Quellen beziehen und sie verstehen.
> 
> Wie Bonkic schon sagte:
> Es ist unbekannt, ob der Game Pass zu dem Zeitpunkt des genannten Interviews Gewinn gemacht hat.
> ...



Den Ball kann ich dir nur zurück geben. Es sind im April offiziell 23 Mio GamePass Subscribers gewesen. Die Zahl hatte MS zu den Quartalszahlen veröffentlicht und mehrere Quellen haben darüber berichtet. Hier z.B. der Aktionär: https://www.deraktionaer.de/artikel...er-star-der-videospielemesse-e3-20232090.html

Zur Aussage von Greenberg. Deine Interpretation ist eine mögliche Variante. Allerdings ist das nicht Abschließend zu beurteilen. Fakt ist, dass Greenberg gesagt hat, dass der GamePass kurzfristig nur kleine Gewinne abwirft. Ich schließe daraus, dass er in 2020 bereits Gewinne abgeworfen hat, aber seither hat sich die Zahl der subscriber verdoppelt. Also kann man schon davon ausgehen, das der Break even erreicht wurde.


----------



## Zybba (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Den Ball kann ich dir nur zurück geben. Es sind im April offiziell 23 Mio GamePass Subscribers gewesen. Die Zahl hatte MS zu den Quartalszahlen veröffentlicht und mehrere Quellen haben darüber berichtet. Hier z.B. der Aktionär: https://www.deraktionaer.de/artikel...er-star-der-videospielemesse-e3-20232090.html


Ich kann dazu auf Anhieb nichts offizielles finden.
Poste bitte mal die MS Quelle.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Zur Aussage von Greenberg. Deine Interpretation ist eine mögliche Variante. Allerdings ist das nicht Abschließend zu beurteilen. Fakt ist, dass Greenberg gesagt hat, dass der GamePass kurzfristig nur kleine Gewinne abwirft.


Das wurde nie gesagt.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (30. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> nur weil es dich nicht interessiert heißt das nicht dass es andere auch  so sehen. Die PKs der E3 oder auch sowas wie Sonys PlayStation-Events gegen Jahresende sind meistens spannend, wenn man sich für die Matterie Videospiele interessiert


Hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass sich andere dafür nicht interessieren dürfen. Nur wie gesagt, ich persönlich kenne niemanden, den das auch nur ansatzweise interessiert und wir interessieren uns sehr für die Materie Videospiele, sozusagen Aktivisten der ersten Stunden. Vielleicht liegt’s ja daran, wer weiß?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. August 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Gamescom ist nie nach Köln umgezogen  die war seit Anfang an 2008 in Köln. Das davor in Leipzig war die *GamesConvention*, quasi die Vorgänger-Messe


Ja, Du bekommst 10 Klugscheißer Punkte 
..........


----------



## FeralKid (30. August 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu auf Anhieb nichts offizielles finden.
> Poste bitte mal die MS Quelle.
> 
> 
> Das wurde nie gesagt.


Ich finde gerade auch nur die Berichte bspw von dem Finanzportalen und kann dir jetzt auf Anhieb auch nicht sagen in welcher telko Nadella oder spencer die 23 Mio subscriber erwähnt haben, aber wo genau liegt eigentlich das Problem? Niemand würde diese Zahl ernsthaft anzweifeln. 1) passt sie genau ins Bild des zuvor zustande gekommenen Wachstums. 2) berichten etliche seriöse Medien unabhängig voneinander darüber. Ich meine auch, daß Nadella die Zahl bei einer Investorenkonferenz genannt hat. Bald gibt es wieder neue Zahlen, dann siehst du es halt dann. Man kann sich sicher sein, daß die Zahlen stimmen, daß bezweifelt doch keiner.

Zum anderen Punkt: Doch.


----------



## Zybba (30. August 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade auch nur die Berichte bspw von dem Finanzportalen und kann dir jetzt auf Anhieb auch nicht sagen in welcher telko Nadella oder spencer die 23 Mio subscriber erwähnt haben, aber wo genau liegt eigentlich das Problem? Niemand würde diese Zahl ernsthaft anzweifeln. 1) passt sie genau ins Bild des zuvor zustande gekommenen Wachstums.


Du erzählst von vernünftigem Googlen und offiziellen Zahlen.
Deine Aussagen kannst du aber nicht durch entsprechende Quellen unterstützen. Die 18 Millionen hingegen sind offiziell bestätigt.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber soweit ich das sehe stammen die 23 Millionen von hier und hier. 



FeralKid schrieb:


> 2) berichten etliche seriöse Medien unabhängig voneinander darüber.


Dass News Outlets voneinander abschreiben und teilweise  Übersetzungsfehler machen, sollte dir bekannt sein. Ist unter anderem auch bei PCGames so, wurde auch schon häufig thematisiert.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich meine auch, daß Nadella die Zahl bei einer Investorenkonferenz genannt hat.


Reich die Quelle gerne nach, falls du sie findest. Aktuell bezweifle ich es.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Bald gibt es wieder neue Zahlen, dann siehst du es halt dann. Man kann sich sicher sein, daß die Zahlen stimmen, daß bezweifelt doch keiner.


Es geht nicht ums Anzweifeln, sondern das Belegen von Aussagen. Vor allem, wenn du anderen Falschaussagen vorwirfst und selbst behauptest, Fakten zu präsentieren. Dann solltest du das schon belegen können.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Zum anderen Punkt: Doch.


Wie kann man das nicht verstehen? xD
Ich gebs auf.


----------



## FeralKid (31. August 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Du erzählst von vernünftigem Googlen und offiziellen Zahlen.
> Deine Aussagen kannst du aber nicht durch entsprechende Quellen unterstützen. Die 18 Millionen hingegen sind offiziell bestätigt.
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber soweit ich das sehe stammen die 23 Millionen von hier und hier.
> ...




Nochmal: Ich verstehe dein Problem überhaupt nicht. Worauf willst du eigentlich hinaus? Die 23 Mio stimmen - es ist völlig egal ob sie offiziell von MS reported wurden oder einfach nur sämtliche Medien (und Börsennews) sich auf eine MS nahe Quelle berufen. Sie passen komplett ins Wachstumsbild und NIEMAND würde diese Zahl ernsthaft anzweifeln. Was also willst du damit bezwecken ständig zu betonen, dass die letzte genannte Zahl vielleicht noch nicht offiziell von MS verifiziert wurde? Ich finde das etwas lächerlich.

Zu dem zweiten Punkt brauchen wir mE auch nicht weiter zu Diskutieren. Die Aussage von Greenberg ist getätigt worden wie mehrfach dargelegt. Das man sie in mehrere Richtungen interpretieren kann ist klar. Ich schließe daraus, dass der GamePass bereits seit 2020 rentabel läuft, du vielleicht nicht. Das ist OK. Aber auch hier? Worauf willst du eigentlich hinaus? Selbst wenn der GP noch nicht den Break Even überschritten haben sollte, scheint er doch seine bisher gesetzten Ziele zu erfüllen und ist äusserst populär. In der Schule meines Sohnes ist der GamePass jedenfalls in aller Munde. MS hat sich dabei sicher was gedacht und die haben nunmal die finanziellen Mittel so einen Dienst zu betreiben, ohne dass er gleich massig Gewinn abwerfen muss. Die werden sich das schon genau überlegt haben, was sie da machen.


----------



## aragon2000 (31. August 2021)

Was soll denn daran so schwer zu verstehen sein?

Wieso sollte man einen Hype um eine Konsole veranstalten die nach wie vor kaum verfügbar ist? Das würde eher noch wie eine Verhöhnung wirken für diejenigen die eine wollen aber noch keine haben.

Dann hat man Videos mit vielen tollen neuen Spielen und darunter massenweise Negativ Kommentare "Toll, aber was bringt mir das ohne Konsole."

Und wenn man nicht wirklich was "sinnvolles" zeigen kann ist es schlauer man zeigt ga nichts anstatt etwas wie der letzte Halo Trailer der nichts aussagt, außer ..., nee lassen wir das besser.

Im Moment sind sowieso noch alle PS5 User beschäftigt die alten PS4 Pro Spiele auf der PS5 zu Ende zu zocken.

Triple A Spiele die man jetzt released werden eh im Nichts "verpuffen."


----------



## FeralKid (31. August 2021)

aragon2000 schrieb:


> Was soll denn daran so schwer zu verstehen sein?
> 
> Wieso sollte man einen Hype um eine Konsole veranstalten die nach wie vor kaum verfügbar ist? Das würde eher noch wie eine Verhöhnung wirken für diejenigen die eine wollen aber noch keine haben.
> 
> ...



Stimme grundsätzlich zu. Wenn man nichts zu zeigen hat, dann lässt man es besser...
Aber warum die Spitze gegen Halo? MP-seitig überzeigt der Titel die Fans in der Beta und der letzte Trailer war doch ziemlich cool. Lässt Warzone doch ganz schön alt aussehen. Wonach alle (zurecht) schreien ist neues Gameplay aus der Kampagne. Das steht noch aus, aber wenn es so überzeugt wie der MP, dann ist alles gut.

Das die PS5 user noch immer damit beschäftigt sind die alten PS4 Schinken zuende zu zocken bezweifle ich hingegen. Wer die Games jetzt noch nicht durchgezockt hat, bei dem wird das wohl auch nix mehr. Die grafischen Verbesserungen halten sich doch arg in Grenzen. Einzig der Sprung von 30 auf 60fps dürfte für einige nochmal interessant sein.


----------



## aragon2000 (1. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Stimme grundsätzlich zu. Wenn man nichts zu zeigen hat, dann lässt man es besser...
> Aber warum die Spitze gegen Halo? MP-seitig überzeigt der Titel die Fans in der Beta und der letzte Trailer war doch ziemlich cool. Lässt Warzone doch ganz schön alt aussehen. Wonach alle (zurecht) schreien ist neues Gameplay aus der Kampagne. Das steht noch aus, aber wenn es so überzeugt wie der MP, dann ist alles gut.
> 
> Das die PS5 user noch immer damit beschäftigt sind die alten PS4 Schinken zuende zu zocken bezweifle ich hingegen. Wer die Games jetzt noch nicht durchgezockt hat, bei dem wird das wohl auch nix mehr. Die grafischen Verbesserungen halten sich doch arg in Grenzen. Einzig der Sprung von 30 auf 60fps dürfte für einige nochmal interessant sein.



Zum MP von Halo kann ich nichts sagen, interessiert mich aber auch nicht, nur Singleplayer 

Fand diesen letzten Gamescom Cinematics Trailer komplett nichtssagend, man wußte ja nichtmal ob das mit der Game Engine gemacht wurde oder vorgerendet.  Kann mich noch gut daran erinnern das andere Firmen für solche Trailer schon Shitstorms bekommen haben, wundert mich nur daß das hier nicht passiert ist. Aber egal, dauert nicht mehr so lange bis es released wird und ich warte eh die Wertungen ab und kaufe nicht an Tag 1.

Was die PS5 angeht. Also ich habe Days Gone, Spiderman und God of War III noch nicht durch. Evtl. bin ich auch etwas extrem, kann mir aber vorstellen das es anderen auch so geht mit halt anderen Titeln. Ghost of Tshunima habe ich noch nicht gekauft, aber steht noch auf meiner Liste.

Dabei geht es nicht primär um die Verbesserungen sondern das man die Spiele eben noch nicht durch hat. Hat aber die PS4 evtl. schon abgebaut, also spielt man sie halt auf der PS5, wenn auch nur aus dem Grund weil sie leiser ist als die Pro 

Aber wäre trotzdem spannend von Sony selbst zu hören warum sie gerade "ruhig" sind.

Und wer weiß, vielleicht hat man anhand von Markt Analysen gemerkt das zuviel Vorab Hypes evtl. gar nicht (mehr) so produktiv ist, weil die Masse schon zu oft darauf reingefallen ist.


----------



## FeralKid (1. September 2021)

aragon2000 schrieb:


> Zum MP von Halo kann ich nichts sagen, interessiert mich aber auch nicht, nur Singleplayer
> 
> Fand diesen letzten Gamescom Cinematics Trailer komplett nichtssagend, man wußte ja nichtmal ob das mit der Game Engine gemacht wurde oder vorgerendet.  Kann mich noch gut daran erinnern das andere Firmen für solche Trailer schon Shitstorms bekommen haben, wundert mich nur daß das hier nicht passiert ist. Aber egal, dauert nicht mehr so lange bis es released wird und ich warte eh die Wertungen ab und kaufe nicht an Tag 1.
> 
> ...



Ich kenne den Trailer. Der bezieht sich rein auf den MP Mode und ist (wie die anderen zuvor bereits auch schon) in Engine aufgenommen worden. Der MP Mode ist insofern auch für SP Spieler interessant, als dass man dort den großen grafischen Sprung gegenüber der ersten Gameplaypräsentation zu sehen bekommt. Nun müssen sie natürlich noch beweisen, dass sie die Kampagne genauso optisch aufbohren konnten, in der Zwischenzeit. Das steht noch aus. Der MP macht aber optimistisch. Aber ansonsten ist der Trailer ungefähr genauso viel oder nichtsagend, wie jeder Warzone oder Battlefield Trailer. Geht halt um spaßiges Sandbox Gameplay im MP und das wird auch gut transportiert finde ich.

Zum zweiten Punkt. Das kann ja jeder gerne handhaben wie er will. Bei mir ist es über 10 Jahre her, dass ich God of War III gezockt habe und irgendwie ist auch klar, dass ich den Titel (obwohl er gut war) nie wieder zocken werde. Ist einfach schon zu alt und es gibt ja genug frischeres Material, was man noch nicht kennt, dass ebenfalls gezockt werden will. Ist vielleicht das krasseste Beispiel, aber ich denke mit so einem Gamingverhalten gehörst du eher zur Ausnahme als zur Regel und für solche Titel werden sich die allerwenigsten eine PS5 angeschafft haben. Wer also damit liebäugelt, oder vielleicht schon eine hat, für den dürften Neuankündigungen seitens sony sehr von Interesse sein und damit sind sie seit einiger Zeit wirklich still geworden und das Fehlen auf Messen macht es auch nicht gerade besser. Aber ich denke irgendwas neues werden sie in diesem Jahr schon noch zeigen. Einfach etwas Geduld haben, durch Corona hat sich einfach alles etwas verzögert.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (1. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Punkt. Das kann ja jeder gerne handhaben wie er will. Bei mir ist es über 10 Jahre her, dass ich God of War III gezockt habe und irgendwie ist auch klar, dass ich den Titel (obwohl er gut war) nie wieder zocken werde. Ist einfach schon zu alt und es gibt ja genug frischeres Material, was man noch nicht kennt, dass ebenfalls gezockt werden will. Ist vielleicht das krasseste Beispiel, aber ich denke mit so einem Gamingverhalten gehörst du eher zur Ausnahme als zur Regel und für solche Titel werden sich die allerwenigsten eine PS5 angeschafft haben. Wer also damit liebäugelt, oder vielleicht schon eine hat, für den dürften Neuankündigungen seitens sony sehr von Interesse sein und damit sind sie seit einiger Zeit wirklich still geworden und das Fehlen auf Messen macht es auch nicht gerade besser. Aber ich denke irgendwas neues werden sie in diesem Jahr schon noch zeigen. Einfach etwas Geduld haben, durch Corona hat sich einfach alles etwas verzögert.


Warum eine PS5 anschaffen? Neben mir haben es jetzt dann doch mal 3 weitere enge Freunde aus “meinem“ Zocker-Bekannten-Kreis geschafft, eine zu bekommen.
Es geht also langsam vorwärts, wenn auch mit teils viel Geduld und Sucherei. Aber es ist nicht unmöglich.
Spreche jetzt für mich…habe eine, weil ich sie einfach haben wollte. Das reine Spiele-Linup der PS5 war für mich nicht entscheidend, für 2 der 3 Freunde auch nicht. Einer ist dabei, der sich darauf stürzt.
Es ist ja seit ewig wieder mal eine Abwärtskompatibilität da. Für viele ein Grund, die Verbesserungen zu genießen.
Für mich selbst war es die Mischung aus einigen angekündigten Titeln und meiner PS4 Liste.
Tatsächlich hole ich grad auch GoW 3 nach, aber du hast natürlich recht, dafür hab ich mir die PS5 nicht geholt. 
Aber der eigentliche Grund, warum ich eine PS5 geholt habe ist…weil es sie gibt.
Wie mit dem Bergsteiger und dem Berg…weil er da ist.
Würde überraschend jetzt in 4 Wochen eine PS6 angekündigt, würde ich auch zugreifen.
Gehe an sowas nicht analytisch ran und wäge Benefits ab…ich kaufe, weil es sie gibt. 😉


----------



## FeralKid (2. September 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Warum eine PS5 anschaffen? Neben mir haben es jetzt dann doch mal 3 weitere enge Freunde aus “meinem“ Zocker-Bekannten-Kreis geschafft, eine zu bekommen.
> Es geht also langsam vorwärts, wenn auch mit teils viel Geduld und Sucherei. Aber es ist nicht unmöglich.
> Spreche jetzt für mich…habe eine, weil ich sie einfach haben wollte. Das reine Spiele-Linup der PS5 war für mich nicht entscheidend, für 2 der 3 Freunde auch nicht. Einer ist dabei, der sich darauf stürzt.
> Es ist ja seit ewig wieder mal eine Abwärtskompatibilität da. Für viele ein Grund, die Verbesserungen zu genießen.
> ...



Klasse.


----------



## McTrevor (2. September 2021)

Eijeijei, dafür, dass man Angst vor den Sony Fanboys hatte, kommen die MS-Fanboys hier im Thread hart wie amerikanische Fernsehprediger rüber. Der religiöse Eifer bezüglich des Profits des Gamepass ist schon beeindruckend. Was einem viel mehr Sorgen machen sollte, als die Frage, ob der Gamepass für MS lukrativ ist, ist die Frage ob der Gamepass für die Entwickler(-Studios) lukrativ ist. Denen sollte man die Kohle eher gönnen als den Investoren von MS. Zumindest meine Meinung.

Bezüglich der Messepräsenz: Wenn die Veröffentlichung neuer Highlights noch was weiter weg ist, ist es vermutlich besser, sich bedeckt zu halten. Hypetrains lassen sich nicht beliebig lange fahren, ohne die Erwartung ins Unermessliche zu treiben und dann beim (späten) Release in Enttäuschung zu kippen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (2. September 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Was einem viel mehr Sorgen machen sollte, als die Frage, ob der Gamepass für MS lukrativ ist, ist die Frage ob der Gamepass für die Entwickler(-Studios) lukrativ ist.


Das ist ja zunehmend das gleiche.  
Ich schätze dass MS immer mehr Studios übernimmt weil es für die eben nicht lukrativ ist ihre Spiele dauerhaft im Gamepass zu verramschen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. September 2021)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Aber der eigentliche Grund, warum ich eine PS5 geholt habe ist…weil es sie gibt.
> Wie mit dem Bergsteiger und dem Berg…weil er da ist.
> Würde überraschend jetzt in 4 Wochen eine PS6 angekündigt, würde ich auch zugreifen.
> Gehe an sowas nicht analytisch ran und wäge Benefits ab…ich kaufe, weil es sie gibt. 😉


Vollkommen legitim das ist ein Punkt der durch die "PCisierung" der Konsolen entstanden ist und sicher noch "ausgebaut" wird, wenn Spiele genau das fest einplanen.
Mit den aktuellen Lineups alleine ist eine Kaufbegründung auch nicht ernsthaft zu halten, dafür gibt es einfach zu wenig und wenn der persönliche Geschmacksfilter mit dazu kommt wird es oft ganz dünn. 



McTrevor schrieb:


> Eijeijei, dafür, dass man Angst vor den Sony Fanboys hatte, kommen die MS-Fanboys hier im Thread hart wie amerikanische Fernsehprediger rüber. Der religiöse Eifer bezüglich des Profits des Gamepass ist schon beeindruckend. Was einem viel mehr Sorgen machen sollte, als die Frage, ob der Gamepass für MS lukrativ ist, ist die Frage ob der Gamepass für die Entwickler(-Studios) lukrativ ist. Denen sollte man die Kohle eher gönnen als den Investoren von MS. Zumindest meine Meinung.


Naja, mMn tun sich die Fraktionen da nichts.

Übrigens auch der GamePass für den PC ...

Der Eine kann sich dafür begeistern zig Spiele zu spielen/antesten zu können und nimmt sämtliche Punkteaktionen als Tausch gegen Lebenszeit mit um den Beitrag zu drücken.

Der Andere nimmt das was er will und testet ungerne rum (guckt sich auch Giveaways selten/nie an) und fragt sich wieso er für ein längeres Spiel (a la Empirion, 7D2D, GTA5, Witcher ...) Lange "mieten" soll anstelle es sich gleich günstiger zu kaufen.

Beides Beispiele aus meinem Freundeskreis von einer Diskussion die wir vor einer halben Woche hatten und gut zeigen wie Vorliebenabhängig solche Dinge sind.

Ich bin z.B. kein Streamingfreund und kaufe mir MP3 weil mir da nicht passieren kann das da plötzlich etwas was ich mag weg ist.


----------



## FeralKid (2. September 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Das ist ja zunehmend das gleiche.
> Ich schätze dass MS immer mehr Studios übernimmt weil es für die eben nicht lukrativ ist ihre Spiele dauerhaft im Gamepass zu verramschen.



Das ist halt die Frage und da gibt es durchaus diverse (3rd Party) Entwickler, die sagen dass sich der GamePass für sie lohnt. Auch Psychonauts 2 ist sicherlich so ein Beispiel (ich weiß nicht 3rd Party, aber dennoch), wo so ein Titel plötzlich eine viel größeres Publikum erreicht, als ihm dass sonst möglich gewesen wäre. Das rechnet sich dann womöglich schon ganz gut. Oder einfachstes Beispiel: Netflix. Das Unternehmen schreibt nach wie vor nur kleine Gewinn (wenn überhaupt), aber gemessen am prozentualen Wachstum an der Börse steht das Unternehmen auf Platz 1 in der Welt. Das hat auch nichts mit predigendem Fanatismus zu tun, sondern ist eine ganz sachliche Feststellung. Es ist eben wie es ist. Und das mit Verlaub unterscheidet dann eben schon von dem üblichen Geschwätz von Fans, das man ja oftmals einfach garnicht ernst nehmen kann. Ich will den GamePass damit auch nicht verteidigen (obwohl ich ihn zugegebener maßen wie viele andere eben auch gerne nutze), aber das Geschäftsmodell könnte durchaus aufgehen. Ich verstehe ohnehin nicht welche "Sorgen" sich da manche Leute immer um die finanzielle Situation gerade bei MS machen... XD Das ist schon etwas lustg.


----------



## Bonkic (2. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich will den GamePass damit auch nicht verteidigen, aber das Geschäftsmodell könnte durchaus aufgehen. Ich verstehe ohnehin nicht welche "Sorgen" sich da manche Leute immer um die finanzielle Situation gerade bei MS machen... XD Das ist schon etwas lustg.



du unterstellst hier dinge, die niemals irgendwer in den raum gestellt hat, jedenfalls hier im thread nicht.
niemand bestreitet, dass der game pass funktionieren _kann_ und ebensonwenig macht sich jemand gedanken um microsofts finanzielle situation. wie kommst du auf so was? hör doch auf, den leuten dinge in den mund zu legen, die nie gefallen sind. 

und noch ein wort zu netflix, auch wenn man die märkte imo nicht 1:1 vergleichen kann:
netflix schafft es, wie du ja richtig sagst, selbst mit über 200 mio. zahlenden abonnenten jetzt erst (bzw seit ein paar quartalen) schwarze zahlen zu schreiben. gleichzeitig sind aber die ausgaben für content und marketing gesunken, was wiederum direkt mit der entwicklung der abo-zahlen korreliert. ist netflix inzwischen too big to fail? kann sein, aber schwer zu sagen. ich würde jedenfalls mal nicht darauf wetten, dass netflix als gewinner aus dem, ja erst seit kurzem überhaupt existenten, konkurrenzkampf insbesondere mit disney und amazon hervorgeht. die zeiten wo netflixen quasi synonym für vod-bezug stand, sind auf jeden fall schon mal vorbei.


----------



## FeralKid (2. September 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du unterstellst hier dinge, die niemals irgendwer in den raum gestellt hat, jedenfalls hier im thread nicht.
> niemand bestreitet, dass der game pass funktionieren _kann_ und ebensonwenig macht sich jemand gedanken um microsofts finanzielle situation. wie kommst du auf so was? hör doch auf, den leuten dinge in den mund zu legen, die nie gefallen sind.
> 
> und noch ein wort zu netflix, auch wenn man die märkte imo nicht 1:1 vergleichen kann:
> netflix schafft es, wie du ja richtig sagst, selbst mit über 200 mio. zahlenden abonnenten jetzt erst (bzw seit ein paar quartalen) schwarze zahlen zu schreiben. gleichzeitig sind aber die ausgaben für content und marketing gesunken, was wiederum direkt mit der entwicklung der abo-zahlen korreliert. ist netflix inzwischen too big too fail? kann sein, aber schwer zu sagen. ich würde jedenfalls mal nicht darauf wetten, dass netflix als gewinner aus dem, ja erst seit kurzem überhaupt existenten, konkurrenzkampf insbesondere mit disney und amazon hervorgeht. die zeiten wo netflixen quasi synonym für vod-bezug stand, sind auf jeden fall schon mal vorbei.



Schon ok. Weiter unten wurde sich schon über die finanzielle Situation von MS bzw den Entwicklern die den GamePass beliefern "gesorgt". Das war damit gemeint. Ich halte das für mehr unbegründet aber will niemandem die Meinung absprechen.

Zu Netflix. Ja sind definitiv too big to fail geworden und weiterhin Platzhirsch was die Marktanteile im Streamingbereich angeht. Aber auch Amazon wieder ist voll etabliert und wahrscheinlich selbst Disney+ bereits. Der Markt wächst weiterhin stark, auch wenn das Wachstum zuletzt nicht mehr so stark war.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (2. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das ist halt die Frage und da gibt es durchaus diverse (3rd Party) Entwickler, die sagen dass sich der GamePass für sie lohnt. Auch Psychonauts 2 ist sicherlich so ein Beispiel (ich weiß nicht 3rd Party, aber dennoch), wo so ein Titel plötzlich eine viel größeres Publikum erreicht, als ihm dass sonst möglich gewesen wäre. Das rechnet sich dann womöglich schon ganz gut.



Welche 3rd Party Entwickler sagen das zum Beispiel?
Und wie werden die 3rd Party Entwickler denn entlohnt wenn sie ihre Spiele in den Gamepass geben? Zahlt MS da einen einmaligen Betrag X oder berechnet MS das anteilig anhand der Downloads bzw. des Streams des jeweiligen Spiels?
Schätze mal ersteres? Und da wird der Betrag X wohl auch eher zu gunsten von MS kalkuliert. Dass dann möglichst viele Leute das Spiel ausprobieren können ist zwar schön und gut. Hat der Entwickler am Ende aber auch nichts von wenn er nur den Betrag X bekommen.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Zu Netflix. Ja sind definitiv too big to fail geworden und weiterhin Platzhirsch was die Marktanteile im Streamingbereich angeht. Aber auch Amazon wieder ist voll etabliert und wahrscheinlich selbst Disney+ bereits. *Der Markt wächst weiterhin stark,* auch wenn das Wachstum zuletzt nicht mehr so stark war.


Oft zum Nachteil für den Konsumenten.
Siehe TWD Staffel 11 wo man sich jetzt noch ein Disney+ Abo holen soll obwohl alle vorherigen Staffeln auf Sky liefen.
Da will ich gar nicht dran denken wenn sowas auch in der Gamingbranche Standard wird.


----------



## Bonkic (2. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Schon ok. Weiter unten wurde sich schon über die finanzielle Situation von MS bzw den Entwicklern die den GamePass beliefern "gesorgt". Das war damit gemeint. Ich halte das für mehr unbegründet aber will niemandem die Meinung absprechen.



du weichst aus. eben sprachst du noch von sorgen um micrsofts und zwar NUR um microsofts finanzielle situation. 
bzgl der oder einiger 3rd-party-entwickler halte ich diese "sorge" nämlich auch für nicht völlig unbegründet.
wie soll denn ein eher kleines studio beim aktuellen stand mehr als brosamen abbgekommen von den game-pass-einkünften? wie ist der verteilungsschlüssel? zahlt ms vielleicht garantiesummen? wissen wir alles nicht, jedenfalls nicht genau. 

siehe spotify: für kleinere künstler lohnt sich spotify oftmals einfach nicht. 



> Zu Netflix. Ja sind definitiv too big to fail geworden



wir werden sehen.


----------



## FeralKid (2. September 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Welche 3rd Party Entwickler sagen das zum Beispiel?
> Und wie werden die 3rd Party Entwickler denn entlohnt wenn sie ihre Spiele in den Gamepass geben? Zahlt MS da einen einmaligen Betrag X oder berechnet MS das anteilig anhand der Downloads bzw. des Streams des jeweiligen Spiels?
> Schätze mal ersteres? Und da wird der Betrag X wohl auch eher zu gunsten von MS kalkuliert. Dass dann möglichst viele Leute das Spiel ausprobieren können ist zwar schön und gut. Hat der Entwickler am Ende aber auch nichts von wenn er nur den Betrag X bekommen.
> 
> ...



Das sagen beispielsweise 3rd Party Enwickler wie Annapurna Interaktive, CSG (Stalker2) oder Blooper Team. Wie genau die Entwickler entlohnt werden wissen wir natürlich nicht mir Sicherheit, aber es gibt unterschiedliche Abrechnungsmodelle hatten verantwortliche von MS glaube ich mal erwähnt. Ein seht typisches und etabliertes Modell, dürfte die Abrechnung nach Spielzeit der jeweiligen Titel sein. Das dürfte sich durchaus lohnen und großer Benefit für die Entwickler ist wie gesagt, der Zugang mit sehr einfacher Einstiegsbarriere zu einer großen Community, die unbefangen drauf los zockt. Ich glaube die meisten von uns haben, das selbst schon erlebt, dass man dank GamePass plötzlich Spiele zockt und klasse findet, die man sonst nicht so auf dem Zettel gehabt hätte. Bei mir ist das aktuell wieder bei Psychonauts 2 der Fall. Hätte ich mir wohl nicht gekauft, aber der Titel wäre auch einen Vollpreis kauf wert gewesen. Das weiß ich aber nur wegen des GamePass.

Also zusammenfassend stochern wir alle im Nebel, wie ob und wie sehr der GP sich für Entwickler lohnt. Aber alleine die Tatsache, das immer mehr 3rd Party Anbieter ihre Titel dort Day 1 rein stellen, spricht schon sehr dafür, dass es sich für die Entwickler auch rechnet. Sonst würden die das nicht machen, da bin ich sicher. 

...und um MS und deren Kohle brauchen wir uns wie gesagt nun wirklich nicht zu sorgen.


----------



## devilsreject (2. September 2021)

Für mich ist fraglich wie Sony sich seinen Hype solange Zeit erhalten konnte. Insbesondere in der aktuellen Generation wo doch auf dem Papier die Xbox aktuell vieles mehr kann an den neuen HDMI 2.1 Ferhsehern. Auch was die Spiele als solches angeht kann eine Handvoll Exclusives nicht das Zugpferd gewesen sein. 

Klar ist die Xbox und Xbox 360 waren sehr unsexy, damit meine nicht das aussehen. Aber seit Xbox one hat MS penibel aufgeholt, sicherlich erkennt man das tatsächlich nur an kleinen Details allerdings mit der aktuelle Series X hat MS wirklich konsequent entwickelt und bietet das perfekte allround System (auch ohne Gamepass).

Sonys erfolg liegt auch am Freundeskreis der Spieler, so wird natürlich eine Konsole gekauft welche die Kumpels eben auch schon haben. Den echte tiefgreifende Gründe abseits von Exclusives gibt es eigentlich nicht. Somit ist man immer gebunden gewesen an seine Freunde zwecks zusammen spielen, Nachrichten schreiben usw. Desto mehr Spiele Crossplay bieten desto mehr weicht sich auch die Beliebtheit einer Playstation Stückchenweise auf.


----------



## Phone (2. September 2021)

Ich halte das Modell des GP durchaus für funktionell aber garantiert nicht für massig AAA Titel mit hohem Budget.
Die Frage stellt sich ab wann so ein Modell in Frage gestellt werden sollte? Ab 3 oder erst ab 10 Entwicklern die sich äußern das sie nichts verdienen?
Hätten ihre Spiele so eine Chance? Vermutlich, denn so würde ich es machen : bekomme ich das Spiel quasi umsonst weil ich nen "Euro" gezahlt habe lege ich es 99% eher zur Seite weil ich kein Verlust verspüre.
Habe ich  30-50 Euro gezahlt sieht man über schwächen hinweg.
Das kann aus meiner Sicht schon den Todesstoß bringen.
Somit bleiben einnahmen aus und eventuelle Verbesserungen für das Spiel, die es dann einfach besser machen würden und der Ruf steigt.


Warum werden keine Gamepass zahlen mehr veröffentlicht?
Normalerweise  verbreitet man gute News und besonders auf Aktionärstreffen sollte man positive News bekannt geben.

Ich finde es ist eine extrem verdrehte Situation bei Halo, wenn man sich anschaut wieviel das Spiel kosten soll obwohl anscheinend auch die Single-Player Kampagne nicht "vollständig" ist, wenn sie erscheint bzw. erweitert wird, dazu das Spiel so oder so schon gesplittet wird... ist es doch klar das bei den Gesamtpreis man die Spieler eindeutig in den Gamepass drängen will.


----------



## MightyHasenPups (2. September 2021)

Das Problem der XBox ist, wer einen guten PC hat braucht keine XBox. So sieht es aktuell bei mir nämlich aus.
Guter Gaming-PC, Nintendo Switch und jetzt noch eine PS5 dazu wäre perfekt. Leider bekommt man die PS5 immer nur zu seltsamen Zeiten irgendwo gedroppt in homöopathischen Mengen. Wenn man nicht gerade am PC sitzt und genau dann Glück hat, wirds nichts.

So warte ich einfach weiterhin auf die PS5, vielleicht bis zur PS5 Pro und wenn die dann auch nicht verfügbar ist, wird halt Sony kein Geld von mir sehen. Wer nicht will, der hat schon.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. September 2021)

Sony wird endlich laut:








						Live today: Watch PlayStation Showcase 2021 at 1pm Pacific
					

Tune in to see what’s next for PlayStation 5.




					blog.playstation.com


----------



## devilsreject (2. September 2021)

MightyHasenPups schrieb:


> Das Problem der XBox ist, wer einen guten PC hat braucht keine XBox. So sieht es aktuell bei mir nämlich aus.
> Guter Gaming-PC, Nintendo Switch und jetzt noch eine PS5 dazu wäre perfekt. Leider bekommt man die PS5 immer nur zu seltsamen Zeiten irgendwo gedroppt in homöopathischen Mengen. Wenn man nicht gerade am PC sitzt und genau dann Glück hat, wirds nichts.
> 
> So warte ich einfach weiterhin auf die PS5, vielleicht bis zur PS5 Pro und wenn die dann auch nicht verfügbar ist, wird halt Sony kein Geld von mir sehen. Wer nicht will, der hat schon.


Das Argument höre ich immer wieder von der PS Fraktion, dabei macht es eigentlich nur SInn wenn man die Exclusives spielen will, die mittlerweile auch nach und nach für den PC erscheinen. Wer seine PS letzlich nutzt um das jährliche Fifa oder COD zu spielen, der hat eigentlich absolut freie Auswahl bei den beiden Konsolen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. September 2021)

MightyHasenPups schrieb:


> Das Problem der XBox ist, wer einen guten PC hat braucht keine XBox. So sieht es aktuell bei mir nämlich aus.


Ich kenne mehrere die XBox mit Gaming PC kombinieren zumal sie da ja wohl nur ein GamePass benötigen.
Ich selber habe mein Computerzimmer und kann mangels persönlicher "must haves" ganz auf Konsolen verzichten, aber warum auch immer "braucht" der Eine oder Andere auch noch eine Konsole vor dem TV.

Da hab ich aber ohnehin einen Medien PC dran der bei Bedarf für ältere Arcarde Games herhalten kann sollte ich mal einen Spiel Anfall dort bekommen und es nicht mehr nach nebenan schaffen.


----------



## FeralKid (2. September 2021)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Für mich ist fraglich wie Sony sich seinen Hype solange Zeit erhalten konnte. Insbesondere in der aktuellen Generation wo doch auf dem Papier die Xbox aktuell vieles mehr kann an den neuen HDMI 2.1 Ferhsehern. Auch was die Spiele als solches angeht kann eine Handvoll Exclusives nicht das Zugpferd gewesen sein.
> 
> Klar ist die Xbox und Xbox 360 waren sehr unsexy, damit meine nicht das aussehen. Aber seit Xbox one hat MS penibel aufgeholt, sicherlich erkennt man das tatsächlich nur an kleinen Details allerdings mit der aktuelle Series X hat MS wirklich konsequent entwickelt und bietet das perfekte allround System (auch ohne Gamepass).
> 
> Sonys erfolg liegt auch am Freundeskreis der Spieler, so wird natürlich eine Konsole gekauft welche die Kumpels eben auch schon haben. Den echte tiefgreifende Gründe abseits von Exclusives gibt es eigentlich nicht. Somit ist man immer gebunden gewesen an seine Freunde zwecks zusammen spielen, Nachrichten schreiben usw. Desto mehr Spiele Crossplay bieten desto mehr weicht sich auch die Beliebtheit einer Playstation Stückchenweise auf.




Also so ganz kann ich den mittleren Part nicht nachvollziehen. Gerade die Xbox 360 hat die PS3 doch fast über die gesamte Gen hinweg dominiert und ist nach Marktanteilen (Umsatz) bis zuletzt vor der Playstation geblieben und wurde lediglich (knapp) bei den verkauften Konsolen überholt. Wie kann man da von "unsexy" schreiben? Die Konsole war doch sehr erfolgreich. Der Fall kam dann erst 2013 mit release der Xbox One, die für MS ähnlich desaströs verlief wie seinerzeit der PS3 Launch für Sony. Davon hat sich MS aber längst berappelt muss man sagen. Die Xbox One X hatte bereits wieder einen guten Ruf und die Xbox Series Konsolen sowieso (die X ist durchgehend ausverkauft). Dazu hat sicherlich auch der GamePass beigetragen und MS kann es sich eben sehr wohl erlauben dort auch die dicksten AAA Blockbuster Day One zu platzieren. Was sollte sie auch davon abhalten?


LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich kenne mehrere die XBox mit Gaming PC kombinieren zumal sie da ja wohl nur ein GamePass benötigen.
> Ich selber habe mein Computerzimmer und kann mangels persönlicher "must haves" ganz auf Konsolen verzichten, aber warum auch immer "braucht" der Eine oder Andere auch noch eine Konsole vor dem TV.
> 
> Da hab ich aber ohnehin einen Medien PC dran der bei Bedarf für ältere Arcarde Games herhalten kann sollte ich mal einen Spiel Anfall dort bekommen und es nicht mehr nach nebenan schaffen.


Dem Argument zufolge braucht man auch keine Playstation mehr. Sony hat selbst bestätigt, dass sie ihre Titel mit einem Abstand von ca 2 Jahren auch für WIndows bringen wollen. Man muss halt etwas warten, aber dann bekommt man als PCler wirklich alle Spiele (bis auf die von Nintendo)


----------



## TheRattlesnake (2. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Gerade die Xbox 360 hat die PS3 doch fast über die gesamte Gen hinweg dominiert und ist nach Marktanteilen (Umsatz) bis zuletzt vor der Playstation geblieben und wurde lediglich (knapp) bei den verkauften Konsolen überholt.


Die 360 kam aber halt auch ein ganzes Jahr vor der PS3.


----------



## McTrevor (2. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ein seht typisches und etabliertes Modell, dürfte die Abrechnung nach Spielzeit der jeweiligen Titel sein. Das dürfte sich durchaus lohnen und ...



Das mag spielertypabhängig sein, aber ich bekomme großen Brechreiz, wenn ich das lese. Um gut da zu stehen im Gamepass wird dann schön grindlastiges Gameplay und liebloses Füllbeiwerk ins Spiel gepackt (Millionen von Fetchquests oder "Challenges" wie bei Open World mittlerweile Standard). Oder man monetarisiert alles drumrum mit Mikrotransaktionen am Entlohnungsmodell von MS vorbei. Auf der Strecke bleiben liebevolle, knackige Spiele.



> Ich glaube die meisten von uns haben, das selbst schon erlebt, dass man dank GamePass plötzlich Spiele zockt und klasse findet, die man sonst nicht so auf dem Zettel gehabt hätte.



Ne, habe ich mangels Gamepass noch nie erlebt.



> Bei mir ist das aktuell wieder bei Psychonauts 2 der Fall. Hätte ich mir wohl nicht gekauft, aber der Titel wäre auch einen Vollpreis kauf wert gewesen. Das weiß ich aber nur wegen des GamePass.



Das klingt doch super. Der Titel ist Vollpreis wert, wird aber über den Gamepass verramscht. Du als Spieler kannst Dich freuen. Ich bezweifle aber, dass die Entwickler Deine Euphorie so teilen.



> Also zusammenfassend stochern wir alle im Nebel, wie ob und wie sehr der GP sich für Entwickler lohnt. Aber alleine die Tatsache, das immer mehr 3rd Party Anbieter ihre Titel dort Day 1 rein stellen, spricht schon sehr dafür, dass es sich für die Entwickler auch rechnet. Sonst würden die das nicht machen, da bin ich sicher.



Wenn die Spieler durch den Gamepass so viel Geld sparen, MS Gewinn macht und es sich für die Entwickler lohnt, wer zahlt denn dann bitte die Zeche? Oder hat MS hier den heiligen Gral der Geldvermehrung aus dem Nichts erfunden?

Auch wenn Du das nicht wahrhaben möchtest, aber dabei kommen definitiv Entwickler(-Studios) unter die Räder.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Dem Argument zufolge braucht man auch keine Playstation mehr. Sony hat selbst bestätigt, dass sie ihre Titel mit einem Abstand von ca 2 Jahren auch für WIndows bringen wollen. Man muss halt etwas warten, aber dann bekommt man als PCler wirklich alle Spiele (bis auf die von Nintendo)


Zufälligerweise sind die Beiden aus meinem Bekanntenkreis die auf MS Systeme setzen tatsächlich weg von der Playstation, Einer davon hat noch eine PS4 stehen.

Ich habe aber auch einige A-Kollegen die sich trotz PS4 die PS5 geholt haben/wollen, wobei die Meisten davon auch einen PC nutzen, der dann aber wiederum zumeist etwas outdated ist, wovon etwa die Hälfte aber auch den mal wieder aufrüsten wollen nur die Grakapreise halt noch etwas unattraktiv sind.

Soweit zu meiner Bubble.


----------



## FeralKid (2. September 2021)

@Trevor

Umso kurz zu machen. Gegen deinen ersten Punkt sprechen ganz klar Entwickleraussagen, die bestätigen, dass der GamePass kreativität und innovative Konzepte sogar noch fördert, da man mit mutigen Spielen eben trotzdem ein großes Publikum erreichen kann, da die Einstiegshürde so gering ist. Demnach ist genau das Gegenteil von dem was du schreibst der Fall. Obs wirklich so läuft wissen nur MS und die Entwickler, aber ich finde es bedenklich, wie du deine "these" als Fakt darstellst und das Modell verteufelst, ohne die genauen Hintergründe zu kennen. Das ist ziemlich sinnbefreit auf diese Art. So wie du das schreibst, müsste man umgekehrt ja schon ausdrücken, dass der GamePass definitiv Entwicklierstudios vor dem Untergang bewahrt, aber auch das lässt sich nicht final nachweisen, also sollte man es auch nicht so formulieren. 

Ich denke der Entwickler von Psychonauts wird sich freuen, dass sein Spiel jetzt von einem breiten Millionenpublikum konsumiert wird, anstelle von einer Nischen ZG. Das würde sich für viele gute Entwickler lohnen, die nur ein kleines Publikum erreichen. Bspw From Software. Die machen gute Spiele, aber sie haben nur begrenzte Reichweite und sind eher einer Nische angehörig. Der GamePass könnte ihren Games dazu verhelfen bei den Spielerzahlen endlich mal durch die Decke zu gehen.

EInzig deinem letzten Punkt kann man fast schon zu stimmen. So bescheuert das auch klingen mag, aber MS hat irgendwie tatsächlich den heiligen Gral der Geldvermehrung erfunden. Ähnlich wie auch Apple oder Amazon das getan haben...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. September 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Das mag spielertypabhängig sein, aber ich bekomme großen Brechreiz, wenn ich das lese. Um gut da zu stehen im Gamepass wird dann schön grindlastiges Gameplay und liebloses Füllbeiwerk ins Spiel gepackt (Millionen von Fetchquests oder "Challenges" wie bei Open World mittlerweile Standard). Oder man monetarisiert alles drumrum mit Mikrotransaktionen am Entlohnungsmodell von MS vorbei. Auf der Strecke bleiben liebevolle, knackige Spiele.


Das ist momentan noch nicht üblich, ich denke aber auch das sich das ebenso abzeichnen wird wie das es weniger Lock Neutitel geben wird sobald der einigermaßen etabliert ist. 



McTrevor schrieb:


> Ne, habe ich mangels Gamepass noch nie erlebt.


Wie ich schon beschrieben habe kenne ich beide Varianten in meiner Bubble, etwa gleichmäßig verteilt. 



McTrevor schrieb:


> Das klingt doch super. Der Titel ist Vollpreis wert, wird aber über den Gamepass verramscht. Du als Spieler kannst Dich freuen. Ich bezweifle aber, dass die Entwickler Deine Euphorie so teilen.


Das sind besagte Locktitel, die es später garantiert so nicht mehr oder nur eingeschränkt geben wird.
Interessant wäre ob die Monetarisierung der GP Artikel über den Spielernutzungsgrad in Abhängigkeit zum gewünschten Verkaufspreis stattfindet.
In dem Fall würden besagte "AAA jedes Jahr Wiederholungstäter" sicherlich sparsamer honoriert werden.



McTrevor schrieb:


> Wenn die Spieler durch den Gamepass so viel Geld sparen, MS Gewinn macht und es sich für die Entwickler lohnt, wer zahlt denn dann bitte die Zeche? Oder hat MS hier den heiligen Gral der Geldvermehrung aus dem Nichts erfunden?


Hier zählt sie Mischkalkulation von Leuten die alles anspielen und Leuten die zwar die Möglichkeit hätten, es aber nicht tun, wie weiter oben beschrieben. 



McTrevor schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du das nicht wahrhaben möchtest, aber dabei kommen definitiv Entwickler(-Studios) unter die Räder.


Nicht zwangsläufig, ist abhängig von der Abrechnungsform wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## McTrevor (2. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> @Trevor
> 
> Umso kurz zu machen. Gegen deinen ersten Punkt sprechen ganz klar Entwickleraussagen, die bestätigen, dass der GamePass kreativität und innovative Konzepte sogar noch fördert, da man mit mutigen Spielen eben trotzdem ein großes Publikum erreichen kann, da die Einstiegshürde so gering ist. Demnach ist genau das Gegenteil von dem was du schreibst der Fall. Obs wirklich so läuft wissen nur MS und die Entwickler, aber ich finde es bedenklich, wie du deine "these" als Fakt darstellst und das Modell verteufelst, ohne die genauen Hintergründe zu kennen. Das ist ziemlich sinnbefreit auf diese Art. So wie du das schreibst, müsste man umgekehrt ja schon ausdrücken, dass der GamePass definitiv Entwicklierstudios vor dem Untergang bewahrt, aber auch das lässt sich nicht final nachweisen, also sollte man es auch nicht so formulieren.
> 
> ...



Jung, Jung, Jung...

Du schreibst echt Unfug im Quadrat... Vom Nischendasein From Softwares träumen so manche Spieleschmieden. Die haben an Reichweite nun wirklich alles erreicht, was angesichts des fordernden Gameplays möglich ist.

Und in Deiner Welt gibt es dann halt in einem geschlossenen System nur Gewinner...


----------



## FeralKid (2. September 2021)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Jung, Jung, Jung...
> 
> Du schreibst echt Unfug im Quadrat... Vom Nischendasein From Softwares träumen so manche Spieleschmieden. Die haben an Reichweite nun wirklich alles erreicht, was angesichts des fordernden Gameplays möglich ist.
> 
> Und in Deiner Welt gibt es dann halt in einem geschlossenen System nur Gewinner...



.... Anderen Unfug vorwerfen aber selbst keine Ahnung haben. 

Fakt ist: From Software macht ordentlich bis sehr gute Spiele.
Fakt ist aber eben auch: Diese Spiele erreichen keine breite Masse. Das sind 2-3 Mio. Spieler pro Titel schon als großer Erfolg zu bewerten. Dabei wäre da ein größeres Potential mit Sicherlich möglich. Und das könnte der GamePass bieten. Den geringen wirtschaftlichen Erfolg der Titel allein am Gameplay festzumachen halte ich für viel zu kurz gedacht.
Obs so kommt und die Spiele mal im Pass landen wird man sehen, aber der GamePass hat grundsätzlich das durchaus das Potential, kleinen und mittleren Studios zum großen Erfolg zu verhelfen.


----------



## Bonkic (2. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> .... Anderen Unfug vorwerfen aber selbst keine Ahnung haben.
> Fakt ist: From Software macht ordentlich bis sehr gute Spiele.
> Fakt ist aber eben auch: Diese Spiele erreichen keine breite Masse. Das sind 2-3 Mio. Spieler pro Titel schon als großer Erfolg zu bewerten.



dark souls 3 wurde über 10 mio. mal verkauft.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (2. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich denke der Entwickler von Psychonauts wird sich freuen, dass sein Spiel jetzt von einem breiten Millionenpublikum konsumiert wird, anstelle von einer Nischen ZG. Das würde sich für viele gute Entwickler lohnen, die nur ein kleines Publikum erreichen.


Das ist die Theorie. Aber wie sieht es denn in der Praxis aus?
Du vergleichst ja gerne mit Netflix. Da hast du mit dem Abo zugriff auf ein völliges Überangebot von Filmen und Serien. Die meisten Leute setzen da erstmal alles was einigermaßen interessant klingt auf eine Liste (für später). Wirklich gesehen wird davon aber nur ein winziger Bruchteil (mangels Zeit).
Warum sollte das bei den Games (die ja noch mehr Zeit verschlingen) groß anders sein?
Sicher gibt es die Leute die ein Spiel das sie nicht auf dem Schirm hatten dank dem Gamepass mal ausprobieren und vielleicht auch gut finden. Aber ob das nun wirklich die Masse ist? Glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. 
Ich denke die Masse der Gamepassnutzer spielen die Spiele die sie eh spielen wollten und auch ohne Gamepass gekauft hätten.


----------



## McTrevor (2. September 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dark souls 3 wurde über 10 mio. mal verkauft.



Bloodborne wurde bis 2015 bereits 2 Millionen Mal auf einer Plattform verkauft. Aber schenk Dir das argumentieren. Sony hatte einfach Glück als sie einen no-name Underdog für einen exklusiven Plattform-Seller verpflichteten. 

Aber mit ein bisschen Glück wird der Game-Pass die Geheimtipp-Indie-Schmiede From Software endlich aus der Versenkung auf die Landkarte der Gamerszene bringen.


----------



## FeralKid (3. September 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Das ist die Theorie. Aber wie sieht es denn in der Praxis aus?
> Du vergleichst ja gerne mit Netflix. Da hast du mit dem Abo zugriff auf ein völliges Überangebot von Filmen und Serien. Die meisten Leute setzen da erstmal alles was einigermaßen interessant klingt auf eine Liste (für später). Wirklich gesehen wird davon aber nur ein winziger Bruchteil (mangels Zeit).
> Warum sollte das bei den Games (die ja noch mehr Zeit verschlingen) groß anders sein?
> Sicher gibt es die Leute die ein Spiel das sie nicht auf dem Schirm hatten dank dem Gamepass mal ausprobieren und vielleicht auch gut finden. Aber ob das nun wirklich die Masse ist? Glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.
> Ich denke die Masse der Gamepassnutzer spielen die Spiele die sie eh spielen wollten und auch ohne Gamepass gekauft hätten.



Genau, ich denke der Netflix Vergleich passt. Da musst du dann aber auch die ganze Geschichte erzählen. Netflix hat Eigenproduktionen die Teilweise Kinoqualität übersteigt (bspw Distinction). Die bekommen die besten Schauspieler (Tom Hanks) exklusiv für ihre Produktionen ran und machen ihr Ding. Das wäre unmöglich, wenn sich das Modell nicht langfristig für sie und die Produktionsfirmen rechnen würde. Und ich gehe mal ganz stark davon aus, dass Netflix das finanzielle Risiko dafür trägt. So wird das bei MS und dem GamePass doch vermutlich auch sein, nur das MS über viel mehr Kapital verfügt als Netflix. MS behauptet ja, dass durch den GamePass mehr Spiele gekauft  werden, als zuvor. Sprich: Leuten denen ein Titel gut gefällt, die kaufen ihn auch anstelle im GamePass die monatliche Gebühr weiter zahlen zu wollen. Das hilft den Entwicklern dann definitiv. Und nochmal: Ich glaube der GamePass funktioniert vor allem desshalb, weil so zugang zu einer sehr großen Community mit niedriger Einstiegsbarriere geschaffen wird. Das heißt, wenn dein Titel im GamePass ist, so genießt er automatisch schonmal ein Stück mehr besondere Relevanz. Dazu habe ich auch mal einen Artikel gelesen wo es hieß, dass damit umgekehrt irgendwann die Gefahr entstehen könnte, dass Spiele die nicht im GamePass sind unter dem Radar laufen. Davon sind wir freilich noch eine Ecke entfernt, aber das könnte die Art von Monopol sein, die MS gerne anstrebt und darin sähe ich dann tatsächlich auch eine Gefahr für den Markt. Mal sehen was die Zukunft da so bringt.


----------



## FeralKid (3. September 2021)

@McTrevor 
Du tust ja gerade so als wäre das viel. Laut Gamecharts hat sich Bloodborne bis heute 3.1 Mio mal verkauft. Viel zu wenig für einen an sich guten Titel, den vielleicht viel mehr Menschen Spielen würden. Zum Vergleich: Ein Sea of Thieves (und ich bin kein SoT Spieler und schon garnicht Fan des Titels) kommt dank GamePass mittlerweile auf über 20 Mio Spieler und wird weiterhin gehyped und wächst. Ich denke das wäre ohne den GamePass so einfach garnicht möglich gewesen und das zeigt , dass riesen Potential, dass der Pass hat sehr gut auf finde ich.


----------



## McDrake (3. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> MS behauptet ja, dass durch den GamePass mehr Spiele gekauft  werden, als zuvor. Sprich: Leuten denen ein Titel gut gefällt, die kaufen ihn auch anstelle im GamePass die monatliche Gebühr weiter zahlen zu wollen. Das hilft den Entwicklern dann definitiv.


Ist bei mir allerdings definitiv NICHT der Fall.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Und nochmal: Ich glaube der GamePass funktioniert vor allem desshalb, weil so zugang zu einer sehr großen Community mit niedriger Einstiegsbarriere geschaffen wird. Das heißt, wenn dein Titel im GamePass ist, so genießt er automatisch schonmal ein Stück mehr besondere Relevanz. Dazu habe ich auch mal einen Artikel gelesen wo es hieß, dass damit umgekehrt irgendwann die Gefahr entstehen könnte, dass Spiele die nicht im GamePass sind unter dem Radar laufen.


Das ist bei mir zZ eher der Fall.
Die Anzahl an neuen, für mich interessanten Games, welche im GP drin sind, übersteigt inzwischen meinen normalen Gamekonsum. Wenn ich ein Game zu Ende gespielt haben, ist wahrscheinlich schon ein neuer Titel verfügbar.
Da gibts mal ein paar Spiele, welche ich 2-3 Stunden teste, dann wieder welche, die zu ende gespielt werden und ein paar. welche immer mal wieder weitergespielt werden.

In den letzten Monaten hab ich praktisch nix anderes gespielt als GP-Spiele (ausserElite zum testen der neusten Patches und RDR2).


----------



## FeralKid (3. September 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist bei mir allerdings definitiv NICHT der Fall.
> 
> 
> Das ist bei mir zZ eher der Fall.
> ...



Ja, dass ist so ein bisschen das Problem. Ich komme auch nicht mehr hinterher bei all den Games die man nun einfach zocken kann und auch möchte. Aktuell Spiele ich the Ascent und Psychonauts 2. Beides klasse Titel. Jetzt ist noch Hades dazu gekommen (keine Zeit) und demnächst  kommen schon Forza Horizon 5 (kaufe ich), AoE 4, Halo Infinite (beides Pflichtkäufe, auch ohne GamePass) und dann Stalker 2, Scorn und Back4Blood. Kurz: Man kommt einfach nicht mehr hinterher. Nebenbei will ich auch noch Zelda Twilight Sword HD mit dem jungen zocken.... Es wird alles zuviel.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (3. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Netflix hat Eigenproduktionen die Teilweise Kinoqualität übersteigt (bspw Distinction).


Ist wohl so ein toller Film dass du nichtmal weißt wie er heißt. Ein Distinction gibts auf Netflix jedenfalls nicht.  
Falls du Extinction meinst so ist das scheinbar nur ein sehr mittelmäßiger Film. Solche Filme hätten es im Kino sicher eh schwer.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Die bekommen die besten Schauspieler (Tom Hanks) exklusiv für ihre Produktionen ran und machen ihr Ding. Das wäre unmöglich, wenn sich das Modell nicht langfristig für sie und die Produktionsfirmen rechnen würde.


Falls du den Film "Neues aus der Welt" mit Tom Hanks meinst, das ist keine Netflix Produktion. Der ist von Universal. Und kam bei uns sicherlich eher wegen Corona direkt auf Netflix.


FeralKid schrieb:


> MS behauptet ja, dass durch den GamePass mehr Spiele gekauft  werden, als zuvor. Sprich: Leuten denen ein Titel gut gefällt, die kaufen ihn auch anstelle im GamePass die monatliche Gebühr weiter zahlen zu wollen.


MS behauptet dass die Leute das Spiel kaufen und das Abo wieder kündigen? Na dann.... 


FeralKid schrieb:


> Das heißt, wenn dein Titel im GamePass ist, so genießt er automatisch schonmal ein Stück mehr besondere Relevanz.


Falls er nicht in der Masse unter geht. 
Schau dir mal Steam an. Wie viele Indietitel gibt es da? Wie viele dieser Titel werden nicht gekauft weil die Masse einfach gar nicht weiß dass es sie gibt?
Ich habe keinen Gamepass und weiß nicht in wie weit MS die einzelnen Titel bewirbt. Aber mir kann auch keiner erzählen dass vorallem kleinere Spiele da nicht genauso in der Masse untergehen. 



FeralKid schrieb:


> Ja, dass ist so ein bisschen das Problem. Ich komme auch nicht mehr hinterher bei all den Games die man nun einfach zocken kann und auch möchte. Aktuell Spiele ich the Ascent und Psychonauts 2. Beides klasse Titel. Jetzt ist noch Hades dazu gekommen (keine Zeit) und demnächst  kommen schon Forza Horizon 5 (kaufe ich), AoE 4, Halo Infinite (beides Pflichtkäufe, auch ohne GamePass) und dann Stalker 2, Scorn und Back4Blood. Kurz: Man kommt einfach nicht mehr hinterher.


Das ist doch genau das was ich oben bei Netflix beschrieben habe. Ein völliges Überangebot und am Ende fällt mindestens die Hälfte hinten runter weil die "Liste" immer länger wird. Findest du sowas wirklich gut?


----------



## FeralKid (3. September 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ist wohl so ein toller Film dass du nichtmal weißt wie er heißt. Ein Distinction gibts auf Netflix jedenfalls nicht.
> Falls du Extinction meinst so ist das scheinbar nur ein sehr mittelmäßiger Film. Solche Filme hätten es im Kino sicher eh schwer.
> 
> 
> ...




Stimmt Extinction hieß er auch.  Ist schon etwas her dass ich ihn gesehen habe. Du hast den Punkt allerdings überhaupt nicht verstanden. Es ging mir um den Aufwand der betrieben wurde um den Film zu erstellen. Das ist technisch gesehen höchstes Niveau und kostet ein Schweinegeld. Teurer als die meisten Kinoproduktionen und exklusiv für Netflix produziert, weil dort tragfähig. 

Zum zweiten Punkt: Dann würdest Du also auch sagen, dass ein Sea of Thieves auch ohne GamePass über die 20 Mio Spieler gekommen wäre? Interessante These. Ich glaube das aber eher nicht und denke die meisten anderen ebenfalls nicht. Und jetzt?

Zum dritten Punkt: Du lässt dabei außer Acht, dass mit dem Angebot auch die Zahl der Abonnenten weiterwächst. Auch hier ist Netflix wieder ein super Beispiel: Etliche und auch alte Filme feiern gerade ein tolles Revival alleine aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie im Netflix Angebot verfügbar sind. Das funktioniert wie ein Booster. Nimm Karate Kid oder Kill Bill. Gibt noch zig andere Beispiele oder sogar Filme, die erst erfolgreich wurden, nachdem sie bei Netflix verfügbar sind. Mehr Beweis braucht es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (3. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Stimmt Extinction hieß er auch.  Ist schon etwas her dass ich ihn gesehen habe. Du hast den Punkt allerdings überhaupt nicht verstanden. Es ging mir um den Aufwand der betrieben wurde um den Film zu erstellen. Das ist technisch gesehen höchstes Niveau und kostet ein Schweinegeld. Teurer als die meisten Kinoproduktionen und exklusiv für Netflix produziert, weil dort tragfähig.


Hab grade mal geschaut. Der Film hat in der Produktion 20Mio. Dollar gekostet. Was heutzutage nicht grade viel ist. Und war auch keine Netflixproduktion sondern ebenfalls Universal. Wurde dann wohl nur von Netflix gekauft weil er in den Kinos gefloppt ist.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Punkt: Dann würdest Du also auch sagen, dass ein Sea of Thieves auch ohne GamePass über die 20 Mio Spieler gekommen wäre? Interessante These. Ich glaube das aber eher nicht und denke die meisten anderen ebenfalls nicht. Und jetzt?


Wie viele von den 20 Mio. Spielern haben das Spiel denn länger gespielt und nicht nur mal ausprobiert?
Ich habe von dem Spiel nur mitbekommen dass die Spieler eher enttäuscht waren.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Zum dritten Punkt: Du lässt dabei außer Acht, dass mit dem Angebot auch die Zahl der Abonnenten weiterwächst. Auch hier ist Netflix wieder ein super Beispiel: Etliche und auch alte Filme feiern gerade ein tolles Revival alleine aufgrund der Tatsache, dass sie im Netflix Angebot verfügbar sind. Das funktioniert wie ein Booster. Nimm Karate Kid oder Kill Bill. Gibt noch zig andere Beispiele oder sogar Filme, die erst erfolgreich wurden, nachdem sie bei Netflix verfügbar sind. Mehr Beweis braucht es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht.


Bleibt die Frage wie viele Leute sich ein Film den sie vor X Jahren schonmal gesehen haben nochmal auf Netflix ansehen und wie viele Leute sich einen alten Film auf Netflix ansehen den sie noch nie gesehen haben.
Zudem zählt ein Film bei Netflix ja scheinbar schon als "gesehen" wenn man ihn nur paar Minuten laufen lässt. War jedenfalls mal in der Kritik weil sowas die "Charts" verfälscht.
Für mich ist das zu viel spekulation. Handfeste statistiken wären da sinnvoller. Gibts aber scheinbar (noch) nicht.


----------



## FeralKid (3. September 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Hab grade mal geschaut. Der Film hat in der Produktion 20Mio. Dollar gekostet. Was heutzutage nicht grade viel ist. Und war auch keine Netflixproduktion sondern ebenfalls Universal. Wurde dann wohl nur von Netflix gekauft weil er in den Kinos gefloppt ist.
> 
> 
> Wie viele von den 20 Mio. Spielern haben das Spiel denn länger gespielt und nicht nur mal ausprobiert?
> ...



Wir reden aneinander vorbei. Der Film heißt Tyler Rake: Extraction. Ist definitiv eine Netflix Produktion (damit wird auch geworben). Super aufwendige Produktion und kostete immerhin 65 Mio Dollar. Es ist dort so, dass es in dem Film mehrere sehr aufwendige Kamerasqeuenzen über Minuten ohne cut gibt. Das ist aus Schnitt und Regisseurstechnischer Sicht die Königsdisziplin, gerade in Actionfilmen, denn wenn nur eine Einstellung nicht passt geht das ganze Spiel von vorne los. Daher sieht man das so selten und kostet eben ein vermögen in der Produktion.

Zu SoT: Da hast du wohl was nicht mitbekommen  Das Spiel ist über Wochen und Monate auf Platz 1 bei den Steamcharts gewesen und auch jetzt noch in den Top Ten. Man kann dem Spiel gerne vorwerfen, bei Release mit wenig content daher gekommen zu sein (daher auch die Wertungen) aber dem Titel unzufriedene Spieler nachzusagen halte ich wirklich für frei erfunden von dir und einfach auch daher gelogen. Gerade bei einem Spiel das zu den erfolgreichsten der letzten Jahre gehört. Da kommt der PS Fanboy wieder in dir durch, gell? 
Und um die Frage wie lange denn die Spieler dabei waren ging es auch nicht. Du weichst aus. Die 20 Mio Spieler kommen nicht zuletzt durch den GamePass zustande. Ich denke das weißt du auch selbst, aber willst das jetzt nachträglich auch einfach nicht zugeben müssen. Lieber starr auf der eigenen Position beharren, Argumente interessieren dich da nicht so wirklich...

Zu Netflix. Klar handfeste Infos sind immer schöner, aber man muss keine Zahlen rauf und runter lesen, um feststellen zu können, dass Filme wie Karate Kid und Co dank Netflix einen zweiten Frühling erleben und so auch nochmal in aller Munde sind. Das bekommt man auch mit, ohne das Netflix einem die Zahlen unter die Nase reibt und das heißt eben auch, dass Content der bei Netflix stattfindet besondere Relvanz erzielt.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (3. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Da kommt der PS Fanboy wieder in dir durch, gell?


OK.


----------



## golani79 (3. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Da kommt der PS Fanboy wieder in dir durch, gell?



Hach ja, FeralMSKid .. unser Microsoft Beauftragter spricht über Fanboys  🤣


----------



## FeralKid (3. September 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> OK.


Und auch an dich Golani.

Wenn dass alles ist, was ihr dazu noch zu sagen habt, dann ist die Diskussion ja nun inhaltlich beendet.
Es ist natürlich einfach, den Fanboy Vorwurf einfach zurückzugeben, aber inhaltlich habe ich mir nichts dergleichen zuschulden kommen lassen. Der Sea of Thieves bash von therattlesnake geht allerdings klar in Richtung eines typischen Fan Gehabes. Völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, gerade bei so einem erfolgreichen Titel. Dürfte jedem selbst klar sein.


----------



## Zybba (3. September 2021)

Seit vier Seiten ziehst du dir hier alternative Fakten aus dem Ärmel. Spricht man dich drauf an, spielst du es runter. Ein wahres Fest!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (3. September 2021)

Also wirklich, so etwas auf der PSGames zu posten. 

Irgendwie tun sich da beide Seiten nichts, egal wie "stark" die Fraktionen sind.


----------



## FeralKid (3. September 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Also wirklich, so etwas auf der PSGames zu posten.
> 
> Irgendwie tun sich da beide Seiten nichts, egal wie "stark" die Fraktionen sind.



Mmh.. Naja ich finde den Fanboy Vorwurf der "PS-Fraktion" ja schon fast niedlich. Kann ich auf Basis dessen was so von sich gegeben wurde eigentlich nur zurück geben, aber es sollte doch am Ende des Tages noch immer um die Inhalte und die Argumente gehen. Da sehe ich mich hier schon klar überlegen. Vor allem kam dann auch ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt (nämlich da, als argumentativ meinerseits wirklich die Punkte kamen die einfach auch nicht mehr wiederlegt werden konnten) nur noch inhaltsloses Geseiere und eben platte Vorwürfe aus der Ecke...

Für mich ist das Thema damit aber auch durch. Ich glaube man kann schon heute sagen, dass der GamePass ein Erfolgsmodell ist. Ich habe ihn hier übrigens initial überhaupt nicht ins Spiel gebracht, sondern bin erst drauf eingestiegen, als die Punkte zu wahnwitzig wurden. Das muss man auch mal ganz klar so sagen. Wie nachhaltig der GamePass dann letztlich sein wird, dass wird sich in den nächsten Jahren noch zeigen. Im Moment siehts aber wirklich sehr gut aus. Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (3. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich einfach, den Fanboy Vorwurf einfach zurückzugeben, aber inhaltlich habe ich mir nichts dergleichen zuschulden kommen lassen. Der Sea of Thieves bash von therattlesnake geht allerdings klar in Richtung eines typischen Fan Gehabes. Völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, gerade bei so einem erfolgreichen Titel. Dürfte jedem selbst klar sein.


Welcher Bash denn? Ich sagte dass ich eher Enttäuschung mitbekommen habe. Was bei einem UserScore von 4,8/10 bei Metacritic sicher nicht "frei erfunden" oder "aus der Luft gegriffen" ist.  

Und die Frage wieviele Spieler länger gespielt haben hat auch nichts mit ausweichen zu tun. Natürlich kommen die 20Mio. Spieler auch durch den Gamepass. Habe ich was anderes behauptet? Aber was bringen die 20Mio. wenn es ein Großteil der Spieler vielleicht nur mal kurz angespielt hat?
Siehe eben den erwähnten Vergleich mit Netflix wo ein Film schon als "gesehen" gewertet wird wenn er grademal 5 Minuten läuft. Ob man den Film dann wieder aus macht oder weiter schaut macht da keinen Unterschied. 
Aber ja, hauptsache gewisse Leute können mit großen Zahlen umsich werfen.


----------



## FeralKid (6. September 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Welcher Bash denn? Ich sagte dass ich eher Enttäuschung mitbekommen habe. Was bei einem UserScore von 4,8/10 bei Metacritic sicher nicht "frei erfunden" oder "aus der Luft gegriffen" ist.
> 
> Und die Frage wieviele Spieler länger gespielt haben hat auch nichts mit ausweichen zu tun. Natürlich kommen die 20Mio. Spieler auch durch den Gamepass. Habe ich was anderes behauptet? Aber was bringen die 20Mio. wenn es ein Großteil der Spieler vielleicht nur mal kurz angespielt hat?
> Siehe eben den erwähnten Vergleich mit Netflix wo ein Film schon als "gesehen" gewertet wird wenn er grademal 5 Minuten läuft. Ob man den Film dann wieder aus macht oder weiter schaut macht da keinen Unterschied.
> Aber ja, hauptsache gewisse Leute können mit großen Zahlen umsich werfen.



Ach komm schon, Metacritics, dein Ernst? Dort wo die Fanboys bei der Usercritic fast alles nieder Posten was exklusiv kommt? Was ist dann mit spielen wie The Last of us II. Hat ein Usercritic von 5,7. Ist das dann auch so eine große Enttäuschung gewesen?

Bei Sea of Thieves muss man schon sagen, dass das Spiel eine riesige Fanbase hat und es gehört zu den erfolgreichsten exklusiven Games der vergangenen Konsolengeneration. Das kann man nicht abstreiten und das kommt ja auch irgendwo her. Ich denke dass der GamePass da enorm zu beigetragen hat und das ist ja auch naheliegend.

Ohnehin wurden hier inhaltlich keine Argumente gebracht, die dafür sprechen, dass das Modell des GamePass nicht wirtschaftlich erfolgreich sein sollte. Entwickleraussagen und vor allem deren Verhalten lassen darauf schließen, dass sich der GamePass für sie auch finanziell auszahlt.

Wie lange Spieler bei der Sache bleiben ist übrigens keine Frage, die sich auf den GamePass reduzieren lässt. Die Zahl kann auch bei gekauften Spielen sehr schnell in den Keller gehen. Was glaubst Du denn wie viele Spieler heute noch regelmäßig andere Games zocken, die ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel haben? Die wenigsten sind das oftmals (je nach Spielkonzept).

Ich finde die Faktenlage spielt hier eher ganz klar eher meiner Argumentation in die Karten. Punkt. Wer sich hier "trolliger" oder am "trolligsten" verhält, ist mir relativ egal, weil ich mich ganz sicher nich in diese Ecke stellen lasse, zumal du dich hier auch auf arg dünnen Eis bewegst, wie man hier bereits festgestellt hatte.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (6. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, Metacritics, dein Ernst? Dort wo die Fanboys bei der Usercritic fast alles nieder Posten was exklusiv kommt? Was ist dann mit spielen wie The Last of us II. Hat ein Usercritic von 5,7. Ist das dann auch so eine große Enttäuschung gewesen?


Ja? Da gabs doch am Anfang auch ne Menge Kritik und enttäuschte Spieler.
Nach deiner Theorie müsste man das ja bei anderen Exklusivtiteln auch beobachten können. Bei Last of us 1 schonmal nicht. Bei God of War auch nicht. Forza Horizon 4 auch nicht. Bei den 3 Spielen gabs aber auch keine große Kritik.


----------



## FeralKid (6. September 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ja? Da gabs doch am Anfang auch ne Menge Kritik und enttäuschte Spieler.
> Nach deiner Theorie müsste man das ja bei anderen Exklusivtiteln auch beobachten können. Bei Last of us 1 schonmal nicht. Bei God of War auch nicht. Forza Horizon 4 auch nicht. Bei den 3 Spielen gabs aber auch keine große Kritik.



Daran kann man aber einfach keine abschließende Beurteilung vornehmen. Nimm Sea of Thieves - unser Beispiel. Das Spiel kam mit zu wenig Content auf den Markt und verfolgt einen starken GaaS Ansatz. Zurecht waren da anfangs Wertungen und Usercritic nicht gut. Aber das ist Jahre her und mittlerweile hat doch so ziemlich jeder Spieler längst mitbekommen, welche Entwicklung der Titel gemacht hat. Ich meine das Spiel war über mehrere Monaten auf Platz 1 bei Steam, ist weiterhin in den Top 10 und 20 Mio Spieler ist eine Marke die nur die allerwenigsten exklusiven Games durchbrechen. Daher kann man es eigentlich nur als unnötigen fanboy bash (oder eben völliger Ahnungslosigkeit) verstehen, wenn du davon schreibst, hauptsächlich enttäuschte Spieler wahrgenommen zu haben. Ich meine Bei TLOU2 gab es tatsächlich auch Unkenrufe, aber wenn ich da von "hauptsächlich enttäuschten Spielern schreiben würde, würde man mich hier ebenso in eine Fanboy Ecke stellen. Solche Aussagen sind einfach als bash zu verstehen finde ich, da sie nicht das ganze Bild wiederspiegeln.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (6. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Nimm Sea of Thieves - unser Beispiel. Das Spiel kam mit zu wenig Content auf den Markt und verfolgt einen starken GaaS Ansatz. Zurecht waren da anfangs Wertungen und Usercritic nicht gut.


Das habe ich mitbekommen. Nichts anderes habe ich gesagt. Aber war ja alles "frei erfunden" und "aus der Luft gegriffen". 
Wie das Spiel heute aussieht weiß ich nicht da man von dem Spiel kaum noch was gehört hat und mich das Spiel auch Null interessiert.
Fragt sich nur wie du nun zu der festen Überzeugung kommst dass das Spiel durch den Gamepass erfolgreich wurde wenn es jetzt so viel bei Steam gekauft wird?
Vielleicht verkauft es sich ja auch einfach weil es jetzt genug Content bietet?


----------



## FeralKid (6. September 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Das habe ich mitbekommen. Nichts anderes habe ich gesagt. Aber war ja alles "frei erfunden" und "aus der Luft gegriffen".
> Wie das Spiel heute aussieht weiß ich nicht da man von dem Spiel kaum noch was gehört hat und mich das Spiel auch Null interessiert.
> Fragt sich nur wie du nun zu der festen Überzeugung kommst dass das Spiel durch den Gamepass erfolgreich wurde wenn es jetzt so viel bei Steam gekauft wird?
> Vielleicht verkauft es sich ja auch einfach weil es jetzt genug Content bietet?



Du hast was anderes geschrieben, aber lass uns bitte nicht noch alberner werden...
Von dem Spiel hört man auch noch regelmässig. Ich denke auch dass man mitbekommen konnte, dass die Pirates of the Caribbien Brand als DLC verfügbar ist.
Und wo schließt sich denn der GamePass Erfolg durch den Steamerfolg aus? Du drehst dir die Dinge einfach so zurecht wie sie dir in dein Bild passen? Die 20 Mio Spieler kommen ja aus sämtlichen Quellen, Steam wie auch dem GamePass. Das ist einfach naheliegend, alles andere wäre seltsam.

Letztlich gehts dir hier scheinbar nur noch darum nicht nachzugeben. Argumentativ ist die Luft doch längst raus.


----------



## McTrevor (6. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Letztlich gehts dir hier scheinbar nur noch darum nicht nachzugeben. Argumentativ ist die Luft doch längst raus.



Höret, höret!


----------



## TheRattlesnake (6. September 2021)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Du drehst dir die Dinge einfach so zurecht wie sie dir in dein Bild passen?


Das denke ich mir bei dir auch die ganze Zeit.  Siehe Metacritic.
Aber ich spekuliere nur. Du versuchst spekulationen als Fakten zu verkaufen.


----------



## FeralKid (6. September 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Das denke ich mir bei dir auch die ganze Zeit.  Siehe Metacritic.
> Aber ich spekuliere nur. Du versuchst spekulationen als Fakten zu verkaufen.



Sry wenn ich da lachen muss!


----------

